# International Movies/photos



## Muradk

Dear Friends I want to start this thread about All internationl clips /movies on armed forces and nice photos. I will start and you guys can follow just remember we dont want to put something which would take a lot of space.
and please no reposts I thank you . 

National Anthem ( Pakistan )





Pakistan Air force over jumrud ( fire demo for shah of Iran I am in the second plane which comes and fires rockets )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

1965 war 






another war video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Swiss Air Force , in a couple of years they have become good 

http://www.patricksaviation.com/videos/Guest/52/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Eurofighter nothing comes close to it a good demo video about the fighter 
excellent simulation

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7219518165992396470&q=f-86

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muradk

These are all award winning videos it will take you 2.15minuts to download but it is worth it. 

Fight flight of Gripen
http://www.gripen.com/NR/rdonlyres/B9B449D5-7192-4930-A139-11D553A52C10/0/SA_051111_ff.mpeg


Award winning video Controlling the battlefield a must see , in a glimbs sometimes it looks like JF-17

http://www.gripen.com/NR/rdonlyres/...2CB72C0BDE4/0/controlling_the_battlefield.wmv


Controlling the Machine launched at this year at Farnbrough International Air show

http://www.gripen.com/NR/rdonlyres/27CA6A01-7E75-4742-B890-B0C0DB5E5093/0/CTM_2K4.wmv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

F-22 Demo 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7475538254258696066&q=f-86

F-16 low level actions 
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8515585555928652376&q=f-86

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

an F-18/A is elevated to 20 feet with tires spinning and then dropped check out the engg in the gear


http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5603070025544329886&q=f-86


F-111 aardvark, one of the most controversial air craft ever flown by General Dynamics.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4445457575665945035&q=f-86

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

F-18 vs Mig-29 Dogfight 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4445457575665945035&q=f-86

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Israel Air Force - attack on nuclear facilities in Iraq .
sorry friends this video is a little difficult for some one who has no knowledge of HUD .

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8059131222593594842&q=f-15


Grouchy Media - Magic F-18 Ride

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7924819186727613194&q=F-15e

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Edwards '03 Airshow B-2,B-1,F-22,F-15,F-16,C-17 , fire power demo

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4895696823829545016&q=F-86


Fighters US 1994,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,F-14 at its best
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3016179826320093116&q=F-86

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

War bird tribute Video 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1180750068595819073&q=f-15

Hellfire Missle

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2445279951154179093&q=missle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Anti Tank


http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8843625360857160059&q=missle


Apache fires at Iraqis the Pilot and the gunner both were fired
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5402233964309270822&q=apache

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## melb4aust

Muradk said:


> Pakistan Air force over jumrud ( fire demo for shah of Iran I am in the second plane which comes and fires rockets )
> [URL="
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So youre telling us that was a pilot at that time:disappointed: or still a pilot in PAF ......


----------



## Muradk

melb4aust said:


> So youre telling us that was a pilot at that time:disappointed: or still a pilot in PAF ......



yes at that time now retired.


----------



## melb4aust

Muradk said:


> yes at that time now retired.


 
Tell me how old ru.


----------



## Muradk

melb4aust said:


> Tell me how old ru.


 mel I would certainly send you my service profile but first you have to tell me who you are your reall name and some kind of e-mail so we can establish somekind of trust before we sy something about our selves, I am in my 63 . now mel if your are a PAK aviator please PM me your original name we might know each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

Great thread General! :army: 

Which other types have you flown besides the Sabre.
Btw Sabre always gives me a kind of nostalgic ride to memory lane.


----------



## Muradk

Neo said:


> Great thread General! :army:
> 
> Which other types have you flown besides the Sabre.
> Btw Sabre always gives me a kind of nostalgic ride to memory lane.



check your PM .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

B-2 Spirit

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-289178578948803011&q=apache

Apache vs Taliban 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7830429077752447458&q=apache

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Cobra Gun ship doing its what it is suppose to do.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-805562809436776156&q=apache

Cobras in action

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3928378457683897318&q=cobra+helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

AC-130 gun ship over afghan

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1719384732819516843&q=apache

US Armor Demo

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=9218140387490056863&q=apache

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

harpoon Block II in action.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6798942466363526396

and more deom surface ( Harpoon II )

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3964217715392382577

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Russian Air Defense

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4268555578248262994

Artillary accident

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8965848476410702472

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Night raids by US Forces.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4634386282209741186

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Harpoon Missi
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6044494898272572323

American wepons on fire

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1410660598904719984

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Israel Air Force Documentry , also dog fight footage against MIG 21 vd mirage

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3341298238606073128

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Israel air Force

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-676643098926332977

operation galille, Dog fight F-16s shot 85 Mig -21 and 23s. Excellent ACMs and dogfight footage.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6807799704248732631

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

pakistan USMC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Israeli merkava tank 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7899419130520572793

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Nellis Aviation Nation 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5196977146682702313&q=stealth+fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Very disturbing video . war Crimes.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2985829986634168218

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Navy Seals
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2767956974063957621

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-246182666467388310&q=navy+seals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Iran vs the world 
iranian rap love it.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5407918472416028549&q=iran


Iran military power
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8884648292925739980

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Iran military 2006

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2097693888547504816&q=iran


----------



## Muradk

I am a soilder.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7801493295300410640&q=afganistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Jf-17/FC-1 Thunder old videos just thought should combine them

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6784847489065690240&q=pakistan


http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-9079007391420839984&q=pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Brahmos missiles Defense expo 2006

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2719067958715014731&q=indian+army

military tank India
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6095980459373023511&q=indian+army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

south k

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4587916551861329254&q=south+korea

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=9163078745888258249&q=south+korea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

B-1B
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6425969387446374859&q=Australia+air+force

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Lockheed Martin

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4023288456186720172&q=Lockheed+Martin

Air to Surface Standoff Missile( JASSM ) special bunker busters.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1596839404137980358&q=Lockheed+Martin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

JSF testing

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4742849525846050256&q=Lockheed+Martin


doeing 777 and 747 cross wind landings
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2498234148335857479&q=boeing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

A legend is born F-15

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3443808396534904106&q=boeing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Tomahawk BGM-109

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3652256817484693599&q=raytheon

Ucav X-47A

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-93409477515718299&q=Northrop+Grumman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

A tribute to F-4
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5720005483338916352&q=F-20

Viper Video

http://www.viperpilot.net/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

very Impressive

http://semperapollo.com/Quickstart/VideoLib/Langley2006/Raptor.mpg

might take 2 min to ,load

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Mirage III RS during training and a demonstration at Axalp Shooting Range, Switzerland.


http://www.patricksaviation.com/videos/Guest/74/


http://www.patricksaviation.com/videos/Guest/50/

load time 2min 53 sec

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Most civilians wounder how G's act on you listen to this guy while flying an F-16
and I asure you he sounds like a constipated person but he is not.
when you listen to him he is doing a thing known as G lock , regarless of your g suite you can control and lock your blood by your stomach mussles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Very sad seem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

My 2 Favourite videos , This video shows an amazing display of the firepower of gatling guns when combined with the mobility of helicopters


1
http://www.alexisparkinn.com/photogallery/Videos/2006-3-28_Helii_gatlinggun.wmv
2





and if someone can tell me who sang the song for the 2nd video i will be greatful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

BOOM BOOM BOOM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Biggin show bits then Spitfire then Vulcan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

F-15

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## melb4aust

Muradk said:


> Most civilians wounder how G's act on you listen to this guy while flying an F-16
> and I asure you he sounds like a constipated person but he is not.
> when you listen to him he is doing a thing known as G lock , regarless of your g suite you can control and lock your blood by your stomach mussles.


 
You have flown a fighter jet, what do you feel when you Pull up G's, and what are the affects. I just wanna know do you really feel uncomfortable, and does every one has the capability to handle G forces. Can i ......


----------



## Muradk

melb4aust said:


> You have flown a fighter jet, what do you feel when you Pull up G's, and what are the affects. I just wanna know do you really feel uncomfortable, and does every one has the capability to handle G forces. Can i ......



The effects are the same as every time. You get used to it First couple of times it feels strange and tired I dont know how to put it in words, so lets see 
G-forces have been and will continue to be a factor in fighter aircraft as well as trainers such as the T-37, T-6 and the T-33. Students are taught early-on during Pilot Training the importance of being able to overcome and sustain the Gs that will be placed on their bodies while flying. The consequences of not being able to perform a good Anti-G Straining Maneuver could be an incapacitating G-Induced Loss of Consciousness (G-LOC), possibly destruction of a jet or more importantly, losing one's life. This is why Pakistan Air Force pilots are given instruction on proper mechanics and tips for increasing performance during the first phase of physiology training The first time most students hear about this phenomenon is an academic class on acceleration during initial physiology training. They are taught the different types of acceleration, Linear, Radial and Angular, as well as the effect that each one has on the human body. Students are shown the factors determining the effects when the human body is subjected to both positive and negative Gs. With positive Gs, blood starts to pool (1-3 Gs) in the lower extremities; and coupled with a poor Anti-G Straining Maneuver the body will begin to experience visual gray-out (3-4 Gs), progressing to blackout (4-5 Gs) with the end result being loss of consciousness (5-6 Gs). The effect of pulling negative Gs is that blood is pushed up to the head; at 1-2.5 Gs vision starts to be affected, at 2.5-3 Gs extreme discomfort is experienced and, finally (at 3 or more Gs), incapacitation. Needless to say, the importance of performing a correct straining maneuver is stressed. Students are informed of the two types of G-LOC protection, the G-suit and of course the main source of protection, the G-strain. The physiologist provides them with the mechanics of a proper G-Strain. An effective lower body strain and the proper breathing cycle help to provide a good defense against both positive and negative G-forces. 
It is imperative to take lessons learned from academics prior to arrival for "Qualification Training." The technical and mechanical aspects of the Gs are just the beginning. Nutrition, hydration and fitness are equally important to ensure high performance while under Gs. These aspects are also addressed during academics. At first glance, they seem insignificant, and 99% of us dont listen and the first time you go Cookoo in a cockpit thats when you realise that man he or she was right Nutrition/ staying fit has the right impact on performance , but many aviators still don't take the time to "fuel up" prior to a sortie. Students must make food choices that are nutrient dense and pack an energy punch so performance decrements will not be an issue while in the air. Even an energy bar 1-2 hours before flight will positively affect performance. It is important to make good nutrition a common practice before sorties Not eating effectively throughout the day and before flying can make the difference between success and failure. 

Hats off to Vietman pilots who flew migs they fought F-4s and they did'nt have G suits that is hard to do. and just for your Info MEL all these Aerobatics teams , thunderbirds , Blue angles , Red As non of them wear G-suits because they are so close to eash other that a mishap can happen if the G-suite inflates .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## melb4aust

Thanx man:thumbsup: thanx for all this amazing info, will ask you few more questions later on .


----------



## Muradk

Dog fight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Surface-to-air Missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

new US antitank missile test

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

German army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Bundeswehr - Flugabwehr Gepard Roland Ozelot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

A stupid guy lancing a missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Sukhoi27 in bombat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Sukhoi-37

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

An F16 fighter plane Vs Dodge Viper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Japan military

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

military power

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Crazy Pilots

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Low level Flying with punjabi music 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-295259028791778590

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tahirkhely

Muradk said:


> Israeli merkava tank
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7899419130520572793


 The rate at which you are projecting Israeli arsenal, looks like you are a menaced jew.

:army: :flag:


----------



## Muradk

tahirkhely said:


> Or a Bastard hindu. Its all right .



Before you Insult someone please atleast know who they are , How dare you say this to me without even knowing me, beta kuch sharum karo and next time you right something use your brains , I can also come on the forum and start insulting you , I post all types of clips which I feel are interesting and have good ariel action regarless of what country they belong from. 
and you want to know who I am wait and see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## melb4aust

tahirkhely said:


> Or a Bastard hindu. Its all right .


 
Hey bro this is totally unacceptable, Mr. Muradk is right, you should know the person, before commenting against him. For your kind info, as far as i know, he is one of Pakistan's (PAF) retired pilot and a great member of PFF. You should say sorry to him ASAP .


----------



## tahirkhely

melb4aust said:


> Hey bro this is totally unacceptable, Mr. Muradk is right, you should know the person, before commenting against him. For your kind info, as far as i know, he is one of Pakistan's (PAF) retired pilot and a great member of PFF. You should say sorry to him ASAP .


OK Uncle, sorry. 
I dont wait btw.


----------



## tahirkhely

I am really very sorry but only if you are a PAF pilot. sorry again.i actually took you as a jew. those ******** are everywhere nowadays with pseudo identities.
:army: :flag:

You should be sorry and ashamed for insulting a man who risked his life so we, our families and loved ones could feel safe during the wars we've fought!

Have some respect for the true hero's our countries have produced, we're lucky to have them here!

Edited: Let me remind you that we do not tolerate insults towards members of any nationality or religious background on this respected forum!

If there are trolls using pseudo identities, mods will take care of them.


----------



## Officer of Engineers

General,

Though it is not my place to apologize, I am embarrassed that you were treated this way. Regardless of these young punks full of p!ss and vinegar and very little brains; at least allow me to say that you have my respects.

Have a good day, Sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Officer of Engineers said:


> General,
> 
> Though it is not my place to apologize, I am embarrassed that you were treated this way. Regardless of these young punks full of p!ss and vinegar and very little brains; at least allow me to say that you have my respects.
> 
> Have a good day, Sir.



Thank you sir and you have my respect aswell.:army:


----------



## Neo

tahirkhely said:


> The rate at which you are projecting Israeli arsenal, looks like you are a menaced jew.
> 
> :army: :flag:


 
Tahirkhely,

Look at the title of the thread before making ignorant remarks.
Personal attacks are not tolerated at this forum.

Consider this a as severe warning, there won't be a second!


----------



## tahirkhely

OKAY Sire. i will be all right from now on. actually i am sick of some of pseudo intellectuals over here.
mind it.


----------



## Neo

Officer of Engineers said:


> General,
> 
> Though it is not my place to apologize, I am embarrassed that you were treated this way. Regardless of these young punks full of p!ss and vinegar and very little brains; at least allow me to say that you have my respects.
> 
> Have a good day, Sir.


 
General Murad K.

Please accept my sincere apology for the embaressement we were all put through, you have earned a lot of respect from all true Pakistani's and friends here!
:army:

Mine too! (signed A.rahman)


----------



## Neo

tahirkhely said:


> OKAY Sire. i will be all right from now on. actually i am sick of some of pseudo intellectuals over here.
> mind it.


 
Tahirkhely,

Have some faith in moderation of the forum which in my opinion is excellent sofar.
If you're unhappy with some members or posts, report it to us and we'll take care of it.
Insulting respected members is not an option!

Neo


----------



## A.Rahman

[COLOR=#0000]Brother tahirkhely,[/COLOR]

we all know of the crimes being commited by Isreal on palastinian civilians, but here were were discussing about military might, tahir face it; why do you think that arab lost the war in six days? all of them vs one small nation?

We have to first help ourself then rely on Allah, Allah helps who help themselves.

Even when mecans invaded media to kill muslims, sahabi (companions of prophet) formed an army and resisted, then only Allah helped them.

Also brother you do know its a big sin calling another muslims brother "non-muslim".



who are we to judge? Only Allah knows whats in the heart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rahman

General Murad, hope you will Ignore him.

Neo was going to ban him for life, but I stopped him in time  

Our "little" friend still has lot to learn.


----------



## A.Rahman

tahirkhely said:


> OKAY Sire. i will be all right from now on. actually i am sick of some of pseudo intellectuals over here.
> mind it.


 
brother please feel free to PM me abuot any problem you have here.

Salam.


----------



## A.Rahman

anyway.. lets move on....


----------



## Neo

Yes, lets do that!

General, since you have detailed material about Israeli defence industry, could you please post some pics on the abandoned Lavi project?
I'd like to see what or how much the Lavi and the J-10 have in common.

Thanks!

Neo


----------



## Muradk

Neo said:


> Yes, lets do that!
> 
> General, since you have detailed material about Israeli defence industry, could you please post some pics on the abandoned Lavi project?
> I'd like to see what or how much the Lavi and the J-10 have in common.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Neo




Yes yes indeed , give me some time I have all the info but it is so long, let me cut it down for the forum and get the main points and what really happend.:thumbsup:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Fighter Pilots

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## melb4aust

PakistaniAirforce:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## melb4aust

Captured indian equipment, also listen to the song...

[URL="

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

Muradk said:


> Yes yes indeed , give me some time I have all the info but it is so long, let me cut it down for the forum and get the main points and what really happend.:thumbsup:


 
Thank you General!


----------



## Muradk

F-15 vs F-16 Dog fight

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7857648765894928374&q=dog+fight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## melb4aust

Muradk said:


> F-15 vs F-16 Dog fight
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7857648765894928374&q=dog+fight


 
:disappointed: What kind of a DOG fight was that.......


----------



## Muradk

They did a Pi-- poor job in making this clip you are right. let em see if i have posted the arab israeli war that has some awsome ACM and ariel kills.
Last month I visited Naval Air Station Fallon TOP GUN School one of my old friend invited me and I attended one of there lecturers and they study ACMs from 4 wars one Indo-pak war they have about 9 ariel kills of PAF 3 of IAF and 22 arab-Israeli and them ther own vietman/ Iraq, and the most impresive are indo pak and then arab-IAF because most of the kills were from using their guns.
this is one of the clip they always show and they showed in the movie Top Gun as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Averroes

Chinese air force with Su-27s


----------



## Ahassan

Muradk said:


> They did a Pi-- poor job in making this clip you are right. let em see if i have posted the arab israeli war that has some awsome ACM and ariel kills.
> Last month I visited Naval Air Station Fallon TOP GUN School one of my old friend invited me and I attended one of there lecturers and they study ACMs from 4 wars one Indo-pak war they have about 9 ariel kills of PAF 3 of IAF and 22 arab-Israeli and them ther own vietman/ Iraq, and the most impresive are indo pak and then arab-IAF because most of the kills were from using their guns.
> this is one of the clip they always show and they showed in the movie Top Gun as well




wat do u mean pakistan lost more planes than IAF...


----------



## Ahassan

In air battle PAF has shot down 120 IAF planes while lossing just 70!!........


----------



## Muradk

Muradk said:


> They did a Pi-- poor job in making this clip you are right. let em see if i have posted the arab israeli war that has some awsome ACM and ariel kills.
> Last month I visited Naval Air Station Fallon TOP GUN School one of my old friend invited me and I attended one of there lecturers and they study ACMs from 4 wars one Indo-pak war they have about 9 ariel kills of PAF 3 of IAF and 22 arab-Israeli and them ther own vietman/ Iraq, and the most impresive are indo pak and then arab-IAF because most of the kills were from using their guns.
> this is one of the clip they always show and they showed in the movie Top Gun as well



Airbus 
sometime ago you asked how can i be a senior member something like that , your last comments show that you still have a long way to go why my friend , where did I say the Indians have shot more planes them PAF. have I said that or you just assumed that I ment that is that right .
I will say it again .
TOP GUN uses real dog fights to teach there pilots ACMs. they have 9 
Dog fights of PAF killing Indian Air force planes and they have 3 dog fights of indian air force killing our guys , and these footages have been picked up by chuck yeager who was Air attache US embassy in Pakistan in 1971
and you dont have to tell me how many did we kill and how many did IAF I was in that war. I shot a Gnat with my gears stuck and left rudder jammed I still took his canopy off and the Bugger had some life in him I saw the plane doing yo-yo and going down when my SQD commander Changazi sahib blew him up lets say ( rest in pieces to the plane) why I could not finish him was because with my gears down saber does not pick up speed at all.
I hope now you understand *airbus* my friend:smile:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Cobra gunship

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-805562809436776156&q=apache

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Apache gunship under fire turn volume high to hear the gunner.


http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3012113923809508469&q=apache

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Apache in Action

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-9151988937046207249&q=apache

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

F-4 Rocket attack

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3751964659014819931&q=us+air+force

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

P-47 Guncamera footage

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=75277905547951258&q=us+air+force

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

F-35

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4712727003603861589&q=us+air+force

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Thunderbirds

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7073108393387680067&q=us+air+force

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

C-5 Galaxy

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6696997222898385479&q=us+air+force

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Mig 19

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rahman

Muradk said:


> F-35
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4712727003603861589&q=us+air+force


 
Imagine getting your hands on one of these


----------



## Muradk

A.Rahman said:


> Imagine getting your hands on one of these




Rehman my friend in the 70s we asked the USAF for A-6s and they refused us and after a couple of years my old course mate
Mr perviz who left PAF early in the 70s and got a job with Lockheed martin in USA he came to Pakistan and asked PAF to ask USA for F-16s , and every body thought the he is crazy. F-16 in the 70s was like the raptor or the JS-35 we used to dream about F-16s and PAF with the help of Mr Perviz took couple of years but finally they gave us the F-16s they were delivered to one of my seniors and a war hero Air Cdre Nozi Haider and Brig Mahmood Durrani .
So you never know what we get in the future, it all depends how desperate US is for our help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## melb4aust

AverrÃÂ¶es said:


> Chinese air force with Su-27s
> 
> [URL="
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell they're playing F-22 Raptor Lightning III in this clip.


----------



## melb4aust

Muradk said:


> Rehman my friend in the 70s we asked the USAF for A-6s and they refused us and after a couple of years my old course mate
> Mr perviz who left PAF early in the 70s and got a job with Lockheed martin in USA he came to Pakistan and asked PAF to ask USA for F-16s , and every body thought the he is crazy. F-16 in the 70s was like the raptor or the JS-35 we used to dream about F-16s and PAF with the help of Mr Perviz took couple of years but finally they gave us the F-16s they were delivered to one of my seniors and a war hero Air Cdre Nozi Haider and Brig Mahmood Durrani .
> So you never know what we get in the future, it all depends how desperate US is for our help.


There is one thing, we do alot of debate about getting this from there and also put a lot of effort to have that, say from other countries. Why dont we consume all that effort to develope some thing ours, why rely on some body else? Every one Just think about it for a min....... We are no different specie on this earth. Obviousley there are going to be some issues we have to go through, but should try our best, China is the biggest example

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TexasJohn

Muradk said:


> Thunderbirds
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7073108393387680067&q=us+air+force



I was very fortuntate in seeing them live in Ft.Worth, especially when they sneak up behind the audience and scare the p!$$ out of them!

Muradk - one crazy question - I have never seen them in flight suits. How do they handle it with all the Gs they pull? even in the clip they are not wearing any!


----------



## Muradk

TexasJohn said:


> I was very fortuntate in seeing them live in Ft.Worth, especially when they sneak up behind the audience and scare the p!$$ out of them!
> 
> Muradk - one crazy question - I have never seen them in flight suits. How do they handle it with all the Gs they pull? even in the clip they are not wearing any!



These aerobatics piolts when they join the teams like , Blue angles, Thunder Birds, RED As, they have more than 2 to 3 thousand hours so they have a lot of experience in flying and are used to forces of gravity plus or Minus. "At nine [positive] G's, you can't move a muscle. It pins your hands and arms down, and your head weighs 100-plus pounds.

G-LOC, pronounced 'Gee-Lock', is an abbreviated term meaning G-Induced Loss of Consciousness. Not many simulations have been able to model this phenomenon effectively. Most people refer to it as "blackout," including the simulation companies. Because of the incorrect use of terminology, many believe that when you pull high G's, the only symptom you get is the tunnel vision and eventual blackout / simulated loss of consciousness. There is nothing further from the truth. 
What does a pilot have to worry about during a high G maneuver?

First off, there is the amount of concentration involved in preparation of and then the actual "grunting" done while in the maneuver. No game has been able to model this. As you sit in your comfy chair, you have none of these factors to deal with. Already you are at an advantage. 
Second, there is shear physical pain involved in pulling high G&#8217;s. flight surgeon in the Pakistan AirForce, FLIGHTDOC regularly has to go on flights with pilots to evaluate them and their condition. To me the pain during a high G maneuver is excruciating. Anyone that has ever experienced any type of pain knows that it is extremely difficult to think of anything else while in severe pain. Training can overcome some of this, but nowhere near all of it. Concentration is difficult to maintain while in pain. So again, as you sit in your comfy chair, sipping on a soda, you are at a serious advantage.
I have heard jokes from pilots about the new guys that come out of a training exercise with their necks twisted in pain. They tried to look around in a high G turn. Of course, there are ways to help overcome some of this, but the effort and gyrations you must go through makes it a difficult task. I also need to point out that there is a distinct difference between grey / blackout and G-LOC. The first time in F-86 I experienced a 5+ G pull out during the war I was lucky that day, I greyed felt like I was getting a headache and started to lose field of view (in that order) only a few seconds of pulling out at the bottom of a dive. This isn't G-LOC since I didn't actually go nighty-night but I lost control of the plane and went into a dive which actually helped save my *** that day.
To have a pilot state that they can "pull high G&#8217;s as long as they need to" is understating the importance of proper preparation and physical fitness. These comments completely discount and downplay the difficulty that fighter pilots must overcome every day. It just is not as easy as they were making it sound. If this were indeed the case, why would there be a need for G-suits or "speed jeans?" The other question is just exactly how long is "as long as I need to?" In a true life or death situation, the human body is capable of amazing feats, but rarely has anyone in a situation like this ever been hooked up to the proper equipment to get an accurate idea of just what really can be done. 
Some may argue that it is a well-known fact that the Blue Angels do not wear G-suits. A short analysis will show that the Blue Angels pull sustained G&#8217;s in a controlled, gradual onset (gradual may be quick, or slow, but a build up, as opposed to a sudden jerk to 9 G's) environment. They also do not make many high G maneuvers without periods of rest. Ever wonder what Angels 5 and 6 are doing while 1, 2, 3, and 4 are showing off? Or vice versa? The shows are designed to allow the pilots to perform high G maneuvers without risk to the pilots or audience. Do not take this as an insult to the Blue Angels or their abilities. On the contrary, I regard them as some of the finest pilots in the world, even more so for their understanding and recognition of their own physical limitations. Their reasons for not wearing G-suits are based on precision control, not on physical reasons. They brace their arms on their legs to help maintain precise movements of the stick. The pumping up and down of the G-suit would cause their arm to move which in turn would cause movement in the stick. The Thunderbirds, on the other hand, do not have to worry about this since their sticks are on the side (F/A-18 vs. F-16).

Next, folks will quote the myth that the Russians do not wear G suits either. These guys are also known to drink hydraulic fluid when they are out of vodka. Does that mean it is right? But seriously, Russians DO have G-suits. Pretty darn good ones, too. While it is my understanding these are optional at the pilot&#8217;s discretion, most do wear them.

The G-LOC fatigue factor is such an important and integral part of combat flying that development of the Combined Advanced Technology Enhanced Design G-Ensemble (COMBAT EDGE) is in progress. While a normal G-suit provides passive protection to about 5.5+ G&#8217;s, anything beyond that requires active participation from the pilot. Even up to 5.5+ G's, pilots are using their "grunting," CTFB ("crap the football"), or L1/M1 (anti-G straining) maneuver. The COMBAT EDGE will enhance the pilot&#8217;s ability to tolerate sustained G's as well as assist in proper breathing rhythms for maximum tolerance. 

There is also the "HOOK" maneuver that the Navy is researching. The word "HOOK" is used as a mnemonic aid to help the trainee accomplish the anti-G strain properly. Vocalizing "HOOK" causes voluntarily closing of the glottis (the vocal apparatus of the larynx, consisting of the true vocal cords and the opening between them), which is an important part of effective anti-G straining. U.S. Navy experience shows that this method is more effective than the "grunt" and L-1/M-1 techniques used before. If fighter pilots could already "pull high G&#8217;s as long as they need to," none of these improvements or this research would be necessary.
But on the serious side, pulling 9 G&#8217;s in a simulator with no need to control an aircraft or deal with combat issues is entirely different than pulling 9 G&#8217;s while trying to maintain control of an aircraft. 
In addition, most modern centrifuge seating is adjustable. It has been proven in a centrifuge that an 80 degree recline can allow sustained G tolerance of up to 15 G&#8217;s. It would be a bit difficult to actually see out of an aircraft at this angle. The F-16's 30 degree recline or SU-25M's 35 degree recline is about as far as is practical at this point. These angles allow an increase in G tolerance of about 1 additional G.
I have never lost a dogfight to human or AI due to blackout limitations, but from my own mistakes. The fatigue factor comes in the more high G maneuvers you make in a row, the sooner G-LOC will set in. If you take a rest between maneuvers, body recovers its self . 

Some of the stuff was taken from an article by General Chuck Horner.I *would recommend every one who is into aviation go and get the book 
EVERY ONE A TIGER * that tells you what a fighter pilot is and it will also tell you where Pakistan Air force stands in world ranking. 

effects of Gs 





plus you can see that the ediot is chewing a gum that could kill him in a black out if it gets stuck in his throat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Officer of Engineers

General,

Does that mean you're combat ineffective just after one fight? How fast is the turnaround?


----------



## tahirkhely

A.Rahman said:


> [COLOR=#0000]Brother tahirkhely,[/COLOR]
> 
> we all know of the crimes being commited by Isreal on palastinian civilians, but here were were discussing about military might, tahir face it; why do you think that arab lost the war in six days? all of them vs one small nation?
> 
> We have to first help ourself then rely on Allah, Allah helps who help themselves.
> 
> Even when mecans invaded media to kill muslims, sahabi (companions of prophet) formed an army and resisted, then only Allah helped them.
> 
> Also brother you do know its a big sin calling another muslims brother "non-muslim".
> 
> 
> 
> who are we to judge? Only Allah knows whats in the heart.


Very pious man you are. i have said sorry to the gentleman.


----------



## tahirkhely

Muradk said:


> Some of the stuff was taken from an article by General Chuck Horner.I *would recommend every one who is into aviation go and get the book
> EVERY ONE A TIGER * that tells you what a fighter pilot is and it will also tell you where Pakistan Air force stands in world ranking.



Where does PAF stand in the world?


----------



## tahirkhely

A.Rahman said:


> General Murad, hope you will Ignore him.
> 
> Neo was going to ban him for life, but I stopped him in time
> 
> Our "little" friend still has lot to learn.


Your little friend has lot to learn from my big friends :flag: :army:


----------



## tahirkhely

A.Rahman said:


> brother please feel free to PM me about any problem you have here.
> 
> Salam.


Wsalam.
there is no prejudice in this post of mine. You are a moderator and your spelling mistakes :read: .


----------



## Neo

Fighters in action.

[URL="


----------



## Muradk

Officer of Engineers said:


> General,
> 
> Does that mean you're combat ineffective just after one fight? How fast is the turnaround?



:smile: No my friend this is not how it works , when you are engaged in a dog fight it is only for 2 or 3 min that is it. In that you or the enemy are pulling up-to 9 Gs and that does deplete your energy but you recover in 30 to 40 sec when you straighten the plane once the blood runs once from head to toe you feel normal and you are ready to get back in action , human body is amazing it calculates its self that this body goes into stress every day and it adjusts its self. And yes when you land you are very tired, Again you get used to it that is why these aerobatics teams keep rotating there pilots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## melb4aust

Muradk said:


> effects of Gs
> 
> [URL="
> 
> 
> 
> plus you can see that the ediot is chewing a gum that could kill him in a black out if it gets stuck in his throat.


 
I've never thought, that its that difficult to cope G forces after looking at this video. On the other hand the pilot was quite use to it, so thats why he was mentally aware of the situation, both in and out of the aircraft.


----------



## Muradk

melb4aust said:


> I've never thought, that its that difficult to cope G forces after looking at this video. On the other hand the pilot was quite use to it, so thats why he was mentally aware of the situation, both in and out of the aircraft.



Yes you are very right. check your Pm in a min


----------



## Muradk

OUR F-16's AT ANATOLIAN EXERCISE 06'


----------



## Muradk

Tank busters

http://www.geocities.com/passionofpaf/55825.wmv


----------



## Neo

Muradk said:


> Rehman my friend in the 70s we asked the USAF for A-6s and they refused us and after a couple of years my old course mate
> Mr perviz who left PAF early in the 70s and got a job with Lockheed martin in USA he came to Pakistan and asked PAF to ask USA for F-16s , and every body thought the he is crazy. F-16 in the 70s was like the raptor or the JS-35 we used to dream about F-16s and PAF with the help of Mr Perviz took couple of years but finally they gave us the F-16s they were delivered to one of my seniors and a war hero Air Cdre Nozi Haider and Brig Mahmood Durrani .
> So you never know what we get in the future, it all depends how desperate US is for our help.


 
I remeber that those A-6's were offered to us later in exchange for abandoning our nuclear programme which ofcourse wasn't an option.
Than Afghanistan happened and changed everything.

Today we're a declared nuclear power and fly F-16's. 
Indeed, you never know what we might get in the future.


----------



## TexasJohn

Muradk - for you post #111 - Thank you. No one has ever explained Gs to me like you have!!

Dude! it's good to have someone here who knows their Sh1t!!!! Thanks again. You are right about the Russian Knights - they do wear pressure suits!!

http://www.knights.ru/gal-e.jhtml


----------



## Muradk

Farnborough 2006 .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## melb4aust

Muradk said:


> Farnborough 2006 .
> 
> 
> [URL="
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful video, i really love this plane, PAF should get this one.


----------



## Averroes

http://www.flygvapennytt.mil.se/article.php?id=5244

Jas Gripen 39 pictures from the swedish air force's site.

big resolution picture of the cockpit, it's beautiful!

http://www.canit.se/~griffon/aviation/gripen/cockpit/cockpit.jpg


----------



## Muradk

Sukhoi MAKS 2005

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

F22 in Action


----------



## Muradk

Panavia Tornedo IDS / GR.4A Fighter Bomber video clip

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Blackhawk lightin **** up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Iraqi Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*Excellent Su-27 Flanker Movies*

http://www3.flightlevel350.com/videos/1117601806.wmv

http://www2.flightlevel350.com/videos/1103450948-7.wmv

http://www2.flightlevel350.com/videos/1124931769.wmv

http://www1.flightlevel350.com/videos/1121287037.wmv

http://www1.flightlevel350.com/videos/1130775152.wmv

http://www2.flightlevel350.com/videos/1099420385-7.wmv

http://www1.flightlevel350.com/videos/1121287037.wmv

http://www1.flightlevel350.com/videos/1129797180.wmv

http://www3.flightlevel350.com/videos/1124317807.wmv

http://www2.flightlevel350.com/videos/1134045112.wmv

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## melb4aust

air marshal said:


> *Excellent Su-27 Flanker Movies*
> 
> http://www3.flightlevel350.com/videos/1117601806.wmv
> 
> http://www2.flightlevel350.com/videos/1103450948-7.wmv
> 
> http://www2.flightlevel350.com/videos/1124931769.wmv
> 
> http://www1.flightlevel350.com/videos/1121287037.wmv
> 
> http://www1.flightlevel350.com/videos/1130775152.wmv
> 
> http://www2.flightlevel350.com/videos/1099420385-7.wmv
> 
> http://www1.flightlevel350.com/videos/1121287037.wmv
> 
> http://www1.flightlevel350.com/videos/1129797180.wmv
> 
> http://www3.flightlevel350.com/videos/1124317807.wmv
> 
> http://www2.flightlevel350.com/videos/1134045112.wmv
> 
> Enjoy!


 
It's an unauthorised link. :read:


----------



## Averroes

f-35 JSF 9 minute video

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4742849525846050256&q=F-35+(Joint+Strike+Fighter)

They show the vertical landing in the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

Just saw Flight 93.
Anyone seen it?


----------



## TopHatter

Neo said:


> Just saw Flight 93.
> Anyone seen it?


I have not. I wish I could, but the events of that day are simply too painful for me to relive. 

Now I'm starting to understand why my grandmother didn't like to talk about World War II.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rahman

Tophatter said:


> I have not. I wish I could, but the events of that day are simply too painful for me to relive.
> 
> Now I'm starting to understand why my grandmother didn't like to talk about World War II.


 
why? you lost someone in 9/11 ?


----------



## TexasJohn

I could not bring myself to see it either. 9/11 was the ONLY terrorist act I actually saw live. At first, I saw it as a bonehead pilot who did not see this huge building. My wife on the other hand kept saying, " I'm telling you John, we are being attacked!"


----------



## TopHatter

A.Rahman said:


> why? you lost someone in 9/11 ?


Thankfully no. Like TexasJohn I saw it live. I stood up from my desk at work angrily wanting to know who jacked up the volume on all of the TVs (I worked at the call center for a cable company). The first thing I saw was the 2nd plane plowing into the WTC. The ending to Tom Clancy's _Debt of Honor _flashed into my head and I knew exactly what was happening. I was instantly sick to my stomach and as more and more reports came in, I couldn't stand it anymore.


----------



## TexasJohn

Tophatter said:


> Thankfully no. Like TexasJohn I saw it live. I stood up from my desk at work angrily wanting to know who jacked up the volume on all of the TVs (I worked at the call center for a cable company). The first thing I saw was the 2nd plane plowing into the WTC. The ending to Tom Clancy's _Debt of Honor _flashed into my head and I knew exactly what was happening. I was instantly sick to my stomach and as more and more reports came in, I couldn't stand it anymore.



It was very disorienting. I was still @home. The first plane had already hit, I saw the second one hit. It was amazing how within an hour or so, EVERY single domestic and private plane was made to land. I live very close to DFW airport and the sky became so quiet it was wierd. For the next several days all we could see were military planes and Police helicopters. 

In my own way, I have lived it. No need to see the movie. With all the theories floating around, how do we know it's true?


----------



## Neo

Tophatter said:


> I have not. I wish I could, but the events of that day are simply too painful for me to relive.
> 
> Now I'm starting to understand why my grandmother didn't like to talk about World War II.


 
I can understand that, it was horrifying and very confronting to me as non american aswell!
It must be very difficult to watch for the ones who lost family on board the UA093.


----------



## Neo

A.Rahman said:


> why? you lost someone in 9/11 ?


 
My cousin who used to work in the WTC building got lucky as he missed the commuter train and showed up late for work...
I wish more had that kind of luck that day..


----------



## Neo

Tophatter said:


> Thankfully no. Like TexasJohn I saw it live. I stood up from my desk at work angrily wanting to know who jacked up the volume on all of the TVs (I worked at the call center for a cable company). The first thing I saw was the 2nd plane plowing into the WTC. The ending to Tom Clancy's _Debt of Honor _flashed into my head and I knew exactly what was happening. I was instantly sick to my stomach and as more and more reports came in, I couldn't stand it anymore.


 
I used to be employed with KLM back then and I was in the office with three others when the OCC (operations controll centre) sent us a telex that six of our flights enroute to the US were being diverted to Canada and the Carribean...minutes later my manager called us in the briefing room where we saw the the second hit on the southern tower life and I realised that this had to be a terrorist attack!
It was so unreal and horrifying even from 5000km distance...you guys in the States must have gone thru hell...I can't even imagine.


----------



## TexasJohn

Neo said:


> My counsin who used to work in the WTC building got lucky as he missed the commuter train and showed up late for work...
> I wish more had that kind of luck that day..



It turns out most Israeli nationals also "missed the train"..... ever wonder about that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

TexasJohn said:


> It turns out most Israeli nationals also "missed the train"..... ever wonder about that?


 
Yeah, some 2.500 Israeli's use to work there as I read somewhere and not a single one was there at the time of impact.
I donot want to go into any conspiracy theories but I bet there's more to this...


----------



## Averroes

i posted in the 911 video thread, but look into scholars for 911 truth. american scientists, professors, aeronautical engineers etc. who conclude that scientifically there's no truth in the governments version.

http://www.scholarsfor911truth.org/WhoAreWe.html


----------



## air marshal

*Great F-16 Videos 1*

http://www1.flightlevel350.com/videos/1150891622.wmv

http://www1.flightlevel350.com/videos/1147958558.wmv

http://www1.flightlevel350.com/videos/1130058702.wmv

http://www2.flightlevel350.com/videos/1133549976.wmv

http://www1.flightlevel350.com/videos/1136035659.wmv

http://www3.flightlevel350.com/videos/1141950360.wmv


----------



## air marshal

*Great F-16 Videos 2*

http://www2.flightlevel350.com/videos/1118262950.wmv

http://www1.flightlevel350.com/videos/1118252746.wmv

http://www3.flightlevel350.com/videos/1129410821.wmv

http://www3.flightlevel350.com/videos/1121972205.wmv

http://www4.flightlevel350.com/videos/1127846783.wmv

http://www4.flightlevel350.com/videos/1128870253.wmv


----------



## air marshal

*Great F-16 Videos 3*

http://www1.flightlevel350.com/videos/1128446357.wmv

http://www3.flightlevel350.com/videos/1117156381.wmv

http://www3.flightlevel350.com/videos/1117159806.wmv

http://www1.flightlevel350.com/videos/1116460540.wmv

http://www2.flightlevel350.com/videos/1115924267.wmv

http://www1.flightlevel350.com/videos/1117152895.wmv

*Enjoy!*


----------



## air marshal

*Great F-16 Videos 4*

http://www3.flightlevel350.com/videos/1115586865.wmv

http://www4.flightlevel350.com/videos/1112892787.wmv

http://www2.flightlevel350.com/videos/1112986810.wmv

http://www3.flightlevel350.com/videos/1105560782-90.wmv

http://www2.flightlevel350.com/videos/1099262510-7.wmv

http://www2.flightlevel350.com/videos/1113854311.wmv

http://www4.flightlevel350.com/videos/1112430296.wmv

*ENJOY!!!*


----------



## air marshal

*All the links are Operational. Excellent Su-27 Videos.*

http://www1.flightlevel350.com/videos/1129797180.wmv

http://www1.flightlevel350.com/videos/1130775152.wmv


----------



## TexasJohn

air marshal said:


> *All the links are Operational. Excellent Su-27 Videos.*
> 
> http://www1.flightlevel350.com/videos/1129797180.wmv
> 
> http://www1.flightlevel350.com/videos/1130775152.wmv



"unauthorized page". Every single one of 'em!!


----------



## Muradk

TexasJohn said:


> "unauthorized page". Every single one of 'em!!


john where it says www.1 . take the one out and it will take you directly to the site and you can go through all of them. 

http://www.flightlevel350.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TexasJohn

Muradk said:


> john where it says www.1 . take the one out and it will take you directly to the site and you can go through all of them.
> 
> http://www.flightlevel350.com/



Thank you, I'll try that!


----------



## TopHatter

TexasJohn said:


> It turns out most Israeli nationals also "missed the train"..... ever wonder about that?





Neo said:


> Yeah, some 2.500 Israeli's use to work there as I read somewhere and not a single one was there at the time of impact.
> I donot want to go into any conspiracy theories but I bet there's more to this...


 - Webmaster, Feel free to split this discussion off to a new thread as it's hijacking the current thread subject -

No discussion of 9/11 is complete without somebody insinuating that the Jews (or the Israelis, the story tends to change a lot) were "in on it" somehow, in some way.

Allow me to introduce you to a few people:

Lee Alan Adler
Joshua Aron
Michael Edward Asher
Debbie S. Bellows
Alvin Bergsohn
Shimmy D. Biegeleisen
Joshua David Birnbaum
Kevin Sanford Cohen
Michael Allen Davidson
Peter Feidelberg
Steven Mark Fogel
Morton H. Frank
Arlene Eva Fried
Douglas B. Gardner
Steven Paul Geller
Marina Romanova Gertsberg
Jeffrey Grant Goldflam
Michelle Herman Goldstein
Monica Goldstein
Steven Goldstein
Marcia Hoffman
Aaron Horwitz
Daniel Ilkanayev
Brooke Alexandra Jackman
Aaron Jacobs
Steven A. Jacobson
Shari Ann Kandell
Andrew Keith Kates
Peter Rodney Kellerman
Howard Kestenbaum
Mary Jo Kimelman
Glenn Davis Kirwin
Alan Kleinberg
Karen Joyce Klitzman
Nicholas Craig Lassman
Alan Lederman
Neil D. Levin
Steven Barry Lillianthal
Stuart T. Meltzer
Nancy Morgenstern
Laurence M. Polatsch
Faina Rapaport
Joshua Reiss
Brooke David Rosenbaum
Sheryl Lynn Rosenbaum
Lloyd Daniel Rosenberg
Mark Louis Rosenberg
Andrew Ira Rosenblum
Joshua M. Rosenblum
Joshua Rosenthal
Richard Rosenthal
Michael Craig Rothberg
Ronald J. Ruben
Jason Elazar Sabbag
Eric Sand
Scott Schertzer
Ian Schneider
John Burkhart Schwartz
Jason Sekzer
Hagay Shefi
Mark Shulman
Allan Abraham Shwartzsteina 
Arthur Simon
Kenneth Alan Simon
William E. Spitz
Eric A. Stahlman
Alexander Robbins Steinman
Kenneth W. Van Auken
Steven Jay Weinberg
Simon Weiser
David Thomas Weiss
Michael Wittenstein
Marc Scott Zeplin
Charles A. Zion
Andrew Steven Zucker
Igor Zukelman

Can you guess who they are? If you haven't figured it out, it's just a small fraction of the Jews who either didn't get the word in time to skip work...or...their co-religionists figured they weren't good enough to survive.

Or maybe take a look at this:



U.S. Department of State said:


> Out of 2,071 occupants of the World Trade Center died on September 11, among the 2,749 victims of the WTC attacks. According to an article in the October 11, 2001, Wall Street Journal, roughly 1,700 people had listed the religion of a person missing in the WTC attacks; approximately 10% were Jewish. A later article, in the September 5, 2002, Jewish Week, states, "based on the list of names, biographical information compiled by The New York Times, and information from records at the Medical Examiner's Office, there were at least 400 victims either confirmed or strongly believed to be Jewish." This would be approximately 15% of the total victims of the WTC attacks. A partial list of 390 Cantor Fitzgerald employees who died (out of 658 in the company) lists 49 Jewish memorial services, which is between 12% and 13%.
> 
> This 10-15% estimate of Jewish fatalities tracks closely with the percentage of Jews living in the New York area. According to the 2002 American Jewish Year Book, 9% of the population of New York State, where 64% of the WTC victims lived, is Jewish. A 2002 study estimated that New York City's population was 12% Jewish. Forty-three percent of the WTC victims lived in New York City. Thus, the number of Jewish victims correlates very closely with the number of Jewish residents in New York. If 4,000 Jews had not reported for work on September 11, the number of Jewish victims would have been much lower than 10-15%. http://usinfo.state.gov/media/Archive/2005/Jan/14-260933.html



Or, if the State Department is not good enough for you, take a look at this from Snopes. http://www.snopes.com/rumors/israel.htm 

Now then...do please tell me what proof you have that 2,500 Jews or Israelis or little green men from Mars were absent from work on 9/11

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Averroes

who the hell cares if they were or were not there, no doubt 70 jews as u listed died. the interesting part is that hundreds of israelis were arrested/deported from the us after this. and for what reason were the towers taken out, when we know the official version cannot stand ground.






http://www.geocities.com/inazuma_jp/f15andf16.jpg

check it out! f-16 & f-15, wonderful picture.

http://www.digimobiles.net/Wallpapers/Set1/98119f16f15f18.jpg

is that a f-14 in this picture along w f15 & f16?


----------



## Neo

Tophatter said:


> - Or maybe take a look at this:
> 
> 
> 
> Or, if the State Department is not good enough for you, take a look at this from Snopes. http://www.snopes.com/rumors/israel.htm
> 
> Now then...do please tell me what proof you have that 2,500 Jews or Israelis or little green men from Mars were absent from work on 9/11


 
Tops,

Thanks for clearfying, this topic is way too sensitive to be discussed here.
I'll refrain from further comments.

Neo


----------



## TopHatter

Averr&#246 said:


> who the hell cares if they were or were not there?


The two posters that I was responding to. And me. 



Averr&#246 said:


> no doubt 70 jews as u listed died.


As I said, that was only a small sampling of the casulties that were Jews. It was posted to refute the nonsense that somehow or another 2500 or 4000 Jews mysteriously missed work that day.



Averr&#246 said:


> the interesting part is that hundreds of israelis were arrested/deported from the us after this.


Proof? Sources? Reasons for arrest and deportation? 



Averr&#246 said:


> and for what reason were the towers taken out, when we know the official version cannot stand ground.


Am I correct in assuming that you believe that the Twin Towers were not destroyed as a result of damage sustained by 2 airliners slamming into them?



Averr&#246 said:


> http://www.digimobiles.net/Wallpapers/Set1/98119f16f15f18.jpg
> is that a f-14 in this picture along w f15 & f16?


No, that's a Canadian CF-18 Hornet



Neo said:


> Tops,
> 
> Thanks for clearfying, this topic is way to sensitive to be discussed here.
> I'll refrain from further comments.
> 
> Neo


Neo, Thanks for your consideration, though I have no problem discussing it, particularly with you. My only qualm is not hijacking the thread.


----------



## Averroes

> No, that's a Canadian CF-18 Hornet



aaa thanks



> Am I correct in assuming that you believe that the Twin Towers were not destroyed as a result of damage sustained by 2 airliners slamming into them?



without a doubt. controlled demolition. 

http://www.scholarsfor911truth.org



> Proof? Sources? Reasons for arrest and deportation?



here's fox news for you on the topic


----------



## Officer of Engineers

AverrÃÂ¶es said:


> without a doubt. controlled demolition.



Rolling my eyes!!!!!!!


----------



## TopHatter

AverrÃÂ¶es said:


> aaa thanks


Happy to help.



AverrÃÂ¶es said:


> without a doubt. controlled demolition.
> 
> http://www.scholarsfor911truth.org.



Let's take a look at these "scholars"...shall we?

Philosophy, 9 members. 
7 with no academic discipline 
English/literature 5 members. 
Psychology 5 members. 
Physics 5 members. 
Theology 4 members. 
Humanities 3 members. 
Engineers 2 members (1 of whom focuses her work on the stresses of dentistry)
0 Structural Engineers 
0 Middle Eastern or Arabic language experts

From their own Resources page:

"We do not necessarily endorse or concur with conclusions or opinions expressed here, but we think that they provide suggestive and stimulating resources for further contemplation".

Without a doubt they don't appear to stand behind their opinions.

By the way, you've forgotten Charlie Sheen.

I'm also guessing that floor after floor pancaking down onto the one beneath can have no cumulative effect.

Because after all, 10,000 gallons of burning jet fuel wouldn't do squat to an office building filled with combustible materials.



AverrÃÂ¶es said:


> here's fox news for you on the topic


I've only been able to watch a few minutes of it, but 2 things stick out:

*60* Israelis have been detained/arrested etc since 9/11 due to *espionage*. 

The Israelis have been/are running ops in the United States. 

What a shock. 

Somebody go tell Jonathan Pollard, I'm sure he'll get a kick out of that one.

Second, this little quote from the Fox news voiceover: "There is no indication that the Israelis were involved in the 9/11 attacks."

I'm hoping for the sake of your argument that as that this news clip continues that the figure goes up from 60. And for a different reason than espionage. 

By the way, why can't I find this story on foxnews.com? Somebody must have paid a late night visit to Rupert Murdoch and warned him to take this story out of circulation.


----------



## Muradk

harpoon Block II in action.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6798942466363526396

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

More on harpoon II land Coastal defense.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3964217715392382577


more 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6044494898272572323


----------



## Averroes

> Because after all, 10,000 gallons of burning jet fuel wouldn't do squat to an office building filled with combustible materials.



You forget everything involved, how cavemen managed to manuever such an expert dive, and we are supposed to believe that the burning jet fuel took down the entire building at free fall speed? And what took out the adjoining building? There are too many discrepancies. 

This week on American Perspectives, a symposium on theories about September 11th.

http://www.c-span.org/homepage.asp?...&ShowVidDays=100&ShowVidDesc=&ArchiveDays=100

Fox news is a mockery of journalism, but even a racist outlet as that had a piece on israeli spying in connection with 911.


----------



## Averroes

Mig 29 Fulcrums - damn, they look GOOD! check out the plasma screens and the targeting pod


----------



## Muradk

low level flying

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## melb4aust

Muradk said:


> low level flying
> 
> [URL="
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats was Jaguar, was'nt it?


----------



## Muradk

melb4aust said:


> Thats was Jaguar, was'nt it?



yes sir it is , the lowest I have flown is 20 ft 400 knots for 30 sec and than was:bat: grounded for 1 week for doing that , the villagers came to the base and complaint that there cows stop giving milk because of the noise  , till today I never understood that phenomena.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## melb4aust

Muradk said:


> yes sir it is , the lowest I have flown is 20 ft 400 knots for 30 sec and than was:bat: grounded for 1 week for doing that , the villagers came to the base and complaint that there cows stop giving milk because of the noise  , till today I never understood that phenomena.


 
HAHAHA lol, unbelievable, Our people they are really hard to understand, or may be they were trying to be oversmart to gain some benefits $$$ from PAF or govt after the incident relating them to buffalos or cows, perhaps scientists should do some exerimentation on that as well.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Sir,

In the IAF you would have been grounded for life!

I believe one of our chaps flew below a bridge and he was grounded for life!

You are lucky.

But if you don't mind, it was foolhardy and dangerous!

We would have been deprived of a good poster on PFF! 

Because of Sid and his penchant of checking my spelling as a "ban the bloke" desire, my posts always will have the "Last Edited" stuff!  Have to keep checking the spelling because that is the most important part of the post! 

Come on Sid, take it easy! I am sure he will come up with something brilliant on this!


----------



## Neo

Muradk said:


> yes sir it is , the lowest I have flown is 20 ft 400 knots for 30 sec and than was:bat: grounded for 1 week for doing that , the villagers came to the base and complaint that there cows stop giving milk because of the noise  , till today I never understood that phenomena.


 
Whaahahah...lol!
What plane was that Sir? 
Once we were at Cape Monze, about 3 km from Kanupp and we were surprised by a very low flying formation of 2 Mirages which flew no higher than 200ft above us.


----------



## Muradk

Neo said:


> Whaahahah...lol!
> What plane was that Sir?
> Once we were at Cape Monze, about 3 km from Kanupp and we were surprised by a very low flying formation of 2 Mirages which flew no higher than 200ft above us.



It was an F-86E , and my friend Salim it was reckless and stupid you are right now I  about it 40 years later but when you are young and have so much power in your hands you tend to screw up somethimes. I am sure when you were a LT or a Capt you must have done some thing that now you laugh about it. I truly miss those times.:army:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Sir,

Absolutely correct,

The zest of youth.


----------



## A.Rahman

How it feels to pull 7'Gs?

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5970999225038103880


----------



## Muradk

F14 Dogfight - female pilot 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8547038431694368795

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Officer of Engineers

Muradk said:


> It was an F-86E , and my friend Salim it was reckless and stupid you are right now I  about it 40 years later but when you are young and have so much power in your hands you tend to screw up somethimes. I am sure when you were a LT or a Capt you must have done some thing that now you laugh about it. I truly miss those times.:army:


Well, to add to this young and foolish story lines

When I just earned my 2 bars (Capt), I was doing a BIP ex for my field sqn, only one of the troops was tasked with bridging support with the bridging sqn. So, I had about 4 kgs of C4 left over by the end of the day.

Since I did not want to do the paper work of signing the C4 back in, I had the sqn bundle the C4 and wrapped it all around with d-chord. Tossed into one of the big crater and walk, way, way, way back (I guess around 800 meters) and detonanted it.

I swear I saw the shock wave coming.

Back in base, I was hauled in front of the Colonel and was dressed down mightily and told I shatter windows some 15-20 kms away and that I was going to pay for them out of my pay.

I did not argue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## melb4aust

Officer of Engineers said:


> Well, to add to this young and foolish story lines
> 
> When I just earned my 2 bars (Capt), I was doing a BIP ex for my field sqn, only one of the troops was tasked with bridging support with the bridging sqn. So, I had about 4 kgs of C4 left over by the end of the day.
> 
> Since I did not want to do the paper work of signing the C4 back in, I had the sqn bundle the C4 and wrapped it all around with d-chord. Tossed into one of the big crater and walk, way, way, way back (I guess around 800 meters) and detonanted it.
> 
> I swear I saw the shock wave coming.
> 
> Back in base, I was hauled in front of the Colonel and was dressed down mightily and told I shatter windows some 15-20 kms away and that I was going to pay for them out of my pay.
> 
> I did not argue.


 
Did you pay then or again over-smart them?


----------



## Averroes

F-18 v mig -29 from a movie i guess


----------



## Muradk

My friend excelent video clip no doubt but it is already posted , thread #8.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopHatter

AverrÃÂ¶es said:


> You forget everything involved, how cavemen


By "cavemen", I take it that you believe that the al-Qaida terrorists that hijacked those planes just wandered out of Afghanistan or Saudi Arabia, into the airport terminals and then took over 4 aircraft without a single bit of training or funding. 
Is that what you are saying? It sure must be, because otherwise you'd pick a different word than "cavemen".

Besides, even with the training and funding they received, what did they really have to do that was so sophisticated?

Oh yes! Stab a couple of helpless men and women and then get behind the controls of the aircraft and steer towards the tiny tiny little villages of New York City and Washington D.C. that are extremely difficult to find.

Then, they had to find some tiny tiny obscure little mud huts -also extremely difficult to find, especially from the air, because the WTC and the Pentagon _really_ blend into their surroundings - and point the planes at them.

Wow. Skilled work indeed. Probably required years of training at the best flight schools in the world. (Or some rinky-dink mom and pop outfits in Florida)

Oh wait, let's also not forget how much automation is built into aircraft these days. Once an airliner is in the air, there's not much to do to keep it in the air.

Let's see..what else?
Did those terrorists have to take off? No.
Did those terrorists have to land? No.

Sounds like your cavemen had a LOT of really HARD stuff to do. *rolling my eyes*



AverrÃÂ¶es said:


> managed to manuever such an expert dive,


"Expert" dive? What part of 9/11 involved "expert" diving?
Care to quote any pilots that would say what those swine did took _skill_?

How much skill does it take to point an aircraft at an enormous building?

For that matter, both aircraft that hit the WTC sure didn't look like they were diving to me. Looked like fairly straight and level flight.



> and we are supposed to believe that the burning jet fuel took down the entire building at free fall speed?


 Burning jet fuel weakened the support structures (not to mention the large mass of the aircraft themselves) of the affected floors. The support structures gave way, and the floors collapsed, setting off a chain reaction. 

Other theories exist only in the feeble minds of people that want to believe that the U.S. government - oh and don't forget those Jews! - somehow managed to pull off 9/11



> And what took out the adjoining building? There are too many discrepancies.


Uh, TONS of falling World Trade Center debris maybe?



> Fox news is a mockery of journalism, but even a racist outlet as that had a piece on israeli spying in connection with 911.


I've already refuted that bit of nonsense about the Fox News peice. I'm not going to bother doing it again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jay_

Tophatter said:


> Uh, TONS of falling World Trade Center debris maybe?


TH,
I would like to "amplify" on this point,



> WASHINGTON - On September 11, seismographs operated by Columbia University's Lamont-Doherty Earth Observatory in Palisades, New York, recorded seismic signals produced by the impacts of the two aircraft hitting the Twin Towers of the World Trade Center and the subsequent collapse of the 110 story towers. While the ground shaking was consistent with the energy released by small earthquakes, it was not sufficient to cause the collapse of, or damage to, surrounding buildings, as some have thought. Rather, seismologists report, the buildings around the Twin towers were impacted both by the kinetic energy of the falling debris and by the pressure exerted on them by a dust- and particle-laden blast produced by the collapse.
> Writing in the November 20 issue of Eos, published by the American Geophysical Union, seismologists from Lamont-Doherty outline the sequence of seismographic recordings from that tragic day. They argue that vibrations recorded on September 11 were of a magnitude believed too low to cause structural damage to buildings, especially in the northeastern United States.
> 
> The authors add, however, that because there were no seismographic stations in or even near the World Trade Center, it is impossible to know for sure that the ground-shaking had no effect on neighboring buildings. Ultimately, they say, officials should consider the importance of placing seismographic stations in high density urban areas.
> 
> "Our recordings were made at considerable distance," says Won-Young Kim, who is in charge of seismological network operations for Lamont-Doherty. "However, plans are pending for an Advanced National Seismic System [ANSS] that calls for placing seismic instruments in such urban areas as New York City. The tragic events of September 11 show that such instrumentation can serve a purpose that sometimes transcends strict earthquake applications."
> 
> The Eos paper was written by 12 researchers at Lamont, including Kim, Lynn Sykes, Klaus Jacob, Paul Richards, and Arthur Lerner-Lam, director of Columbia's new Center for Hazards and Risk Research. Lerner-Lam explained what happened once the planes hit the World Trade Center and why they resulted in relatively small seismographic readings.
> 
> "The energy contained in the amount of fuel combusted was equivalent to the energy released by 240 tons of TNT," said Lerner-Lam. "This energy was absorbed by the buildings and produced the observed fireballs, but did not immediately cause the collapse. During the collapse, most of the energy of the falling debris was absorbed by the towers and the neighboring structures, converting them into rubble and dust or causing other damagebut not causing significant ground shaking."
> 
> Seismographic recordings of the WTC tower collapses were made in five states, as far as 428 kilometers [266 miles] away in Lisbon, New Hampshire. Lamont's home station, in Palisades, New York, is located above the Hudson River, 34 kilometers [21 miles] from downtown Manhattan, where the towers stood.
> 
> The aircraft impacts registered local magnitude (ML) 0.9 and 0.7, indicating minimal earth shaking as a result. The subsequent collapsing of the towers, on the contrary, registered magnitudes of 2.1 and 2.3, comparable to the small earthquake that had occurred beneath the east side of Manhattan on January 17, 2001. The Lamont seismographs established the following timeline:
> 
> 8:46:26 a.m. EDT [1240 UTC] Aircraft impact - north tower Magnitude 0.9
> 
> 9:02:54 a.m. EDT [1302 UTC] Aircraft impact - south tower Magnitude 0.7
> 
> 9:59:04 a.m. EDT [1359 UTC] Collapse - south tower Magnitude 2.1
> 
> 10:28:31 a.m. EDT [1428 UTC] Collapse - north tower Magnitude 2.3
> 
> In addition, the seismic waves were short-period surface waves, traveling within the upper few kilometers [miles] of the Earth's crust. They were caused by the interaction between the ground and the building foundations, which transmitted the energy from the impacts and collapses.
> 
> The authors also noted that, as seen in television images, the fall of the towers was similar to a pyroclastic flow down a volcano, where hot dust and chunks of material descend at high temperatures. The collapse of the WTC generated such a flow, though without the high temperatures.
> 
> The Lamont-Doherty Earth Observatory operates 34 seismographic stations in the northeast in collaboration with several institutions. Network operations are supported by the United States Geological Survey. The network is part of the Advanced National Seismic System, a national seismological monitoring initiative being implemented through a USGS-university partnership.
> 
> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2001/11/011116064642.htm


----------



## Avid Aviator

*Speed And Angles* 
"Speed and Angels is the true life story and feature-length action documentary about two navy officers chasing their dreams to become fighter pilots. The film follows them during the most dangerous parts of their training and as they go to war, where the realities of being a fighter pilot test their limits.

The film includes epic aerial footage in stunning HDÃ¢â¬âincluding the last ever F-14 Tomcat dogfightsÃ¢â¬âand rare naval archival and wartime footage. Thanks to unprecedented access granted by the navy, Speed and Angels gives an inside look at people's journeys as fighter pilots as it has never before been seen.

Based on the original concept of producer F.A.Chierici, Speed and Angels is directed by Peyton Wilson."




The Site : http://www.speedandangels.com>

The trailer : http://www.speedandangels.com/trailer/


----------



## TopHatter

Jay_ said:


> TH,
> I would like to "amplify" on this point,
> 
> ...the buildings around the Twin towers were impacted both by the kinetic energy of the falling debris and by the pressure exerted on them by a dust- and particle-laden blast produced by the collapse.
> 
> "The energy contained in the amount of fuel combusted was equivalent to the energy released by 240 tons of TNT"


Excellent stuff Jay, thanks.


----------



## Averroes

Apache - Helicopters


----------



## Muradk

low-level flying .

http://www.atcbox.com/Downloads/Movies/Mil-spectacular/F16 Low Level.wmv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## melb4aust

This is possibly one of stunning and weired video you may have ever seen. A real time video of a bomb that exploded probably in Iraq, while a guy from bomb squad trying to disarm it. And have look at the daring and foolish people gathering around him while he is disarming the bomb, thus calling for their own death. 

Video: http://www.videotiger.com/disarmbombvideo.shtml


----------



## Muradk

mel looks like he broke my low level flying record .

http://www.videotiger.com/insanefootageofajettakingoffvideo.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## melb4aust

Muradk said:


> mel looks like he broke my low level flying record .
> 
> http://www.videotiger.com/insanefootageofajettakingoffvideo.shtml


 

That was unbeleavable , how did he manage to do that. Pure skills and dare surely.


----------



## Muradk

Mel If I am not wronge you have flown a Cessna, My point is that when you fly a lot specially the same plane again and agan it becomes a part of you at that point you know your machines capabilities and yours. 

So I see we are having a big discussion on LCA now a days . what do you guys think about this clip.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

* plane Destroys Building*

http://www.videotiger.com/planedestroysbuildingvideo.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

here you go most of you on the forum have been saying what happend in 1965 ans 71 war , and most of you wanted to see me as well this interview was taken by a british news reporter who came to our base, Nosey S Haider was first to give the Interview Listen to him carefully than listen to Arshad no2( he became the Vice Chief of PAF in 90's )me standing at the back will all my buddies , I will take the photo print it out and than put names as we are standing . I am also pasting the news papers of the war when you get time please read it. After the Indians completed the mission they came back and said that we killed this officer we killed this officer and 99% are still alive. In one of the news papers it said that Flt Lt Salim Gahaur was shot down in a F-86 and he could not eject and died well this means my neighbour is a ghost of salim who is living with me for the last 10 years.




http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/1971/index.html


Interview with Noisy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

Guys, the new Ali-G movie is coming out soon.
Just watched the trailer, its awesome.
Its called Borat!  
He's from Kazachstan...got to download the trailer!


----------



## Neo

Here's a link, hope it works... 

http://video.google.nl/videoplay?docid=8478678283756633587&q=borat


----------



## Neo

Movie is awesome, see some more trailors:

http://video.google.nl/videoplay?docid=5442261790738653084&q=borat

http://video.google.nl/videoplay?docid=-6707939030164122017&q=borat

http://video.google.nl/videoplay?docid=-4838468583692953562&q=borat


----------



## Neo

There is more... 

http://video.google.nl/videoplay?docid=2813437597661828199&q=borat

http://video.google.nl/videoplay?docid=-4310528188705092112&q=borat

http://video.google.nl/videoplay?docid=-2317213640248588776&q=borat


----------



## Muradk

Excellent Dog fight, I just dont understand Arabs Pilots in a Dog fight why would you want to fly on a SP or in a SL path , the enemy will shoot you *** down with eyes closed. and you can see how easy it was for the IAF to shoot the migs down.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6025161638089519952&q=iAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Sir,

What do you think about IsAF pilots compare to the PAF pilots during that time. I heard that PAF pilots were sent to war against IsAF during the Isreal-Arab conflict, and they had great success in shooting down enemys planes.

Were there any PAF personels shot down by IsAF personel during the conflict?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ababeel

PAF Pilots shot down 3-4 Israeli aircrafts without loss as long as I remember the history I have read.This is a combine figure of 1967 and 1973 wars.
Thanks


----------



## Muradk

WebMaster said:


> Sir,
> 
> What do you think about IsAF pilots compare to the PAF pilots during that time. I heard that PAF pilots were sent to war against IsAF during the Isreal-Arab conflict, and they had great success in shooting down enemys planes.
> 
> Were there any PAF personels shot down by IsAF personel during the conflict?



PAF shot 3 Aircrafts, and no Pakistani Pilots died, MM Alam was there at that time but did not fly any combat mission he was only there as a consultant only.
Satar Alvi shot 1 ,and Flt. Lt. Saiful Azam shot 2 , Arif Iqbal flew missions but no kills but they kicked IAF butts . Unfortunalty Arif and his whole family wife , son and daughter died while traveling to Libia in a Car , A fuel Tanker lost control and hit them investigation showed that the Arif's car was traveling at 110mph.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

High manoevres by F-22 Raptor:


----------



## Neo

Two more Raptor links:


----------



## Neo

The Iranian Sergheh Fighter:


----------



## Neo

MAKS:


----------



## Neo

Su-33, Naval Single Seater:


----------



## melb4aust

Dissault Rafale video, a good one with some good music:


----------



## Neo

PAF video. :flag:


----------



## Neo

PAF F-16.


----------



## Neo

PAF Combat Aircraft:


----------



## Neo

PAF F-7PG


----------



## Neo

Pak Army AH-1F Cobra:


----------



## Neo

PAF History:


----------



## Muradk

Sim JF-17

mms://222.185.225.104/news/2006/11/02_dargon.wmv

past it on the web the video will take a 1min to download.


----------



## Muradk

You really need skills to land a plane on one wing watch this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## melb4aust

Muradk said:


> You really need skills to land a plane on one wing watch this.



This is unbeleavable, how did he manage to regain the balance, as he (the pilot) told that the after burner did the trick, but it cant be the after burner alone, as the whole weight of the aircraft was being shifted to 1 airframe which was on the left. I could only say.....Amazing


----------



## melb4aust

*PAF flight simulater video*, include fighters F-16, F-6 & C-130 also see the fly pass of an F-16 over Minar-e-Pakistan Lahore.:flag: 


*Link:* 




_Produced by Ali Mujtaba_


----------



## Thunder

F/A-22 goes vertical 

RAF fighter plane flys extremely low in afghanistan


----------



## melb4aust

Thunder said:


> RAF fighter plane flys extremely low in afghanistan



Wrong video dude

the video shows an F-22 going vertical after take-off


----------



## EagleEyes

melb4aust said:


> *PAF flight simulater video*, include fighters F-16, F-6 & C-130 also see the fly pass of an F-16 over Minar-e-Pakistan Lahore.:flag:
> 
> 
> *Link:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Produced by Ali Mujtaba_



Really nice, but C-130 should have a Pakistan Air Force style camo.

The graphics is bit to messy at some points, nonetheless, good effort and a spectacular job!


----------



## Thunder

melb4aust said:


> Wrong video dude
> 
> the video shows an F-22 going vertical after take-off



Fixed  I'll add a few more later on


----------



## Thunder

X-31 and some of it's mounvers.

 It's thrust vectored landing


----------



## EagleEyes

Muradk said:


> Dear Friends I want to start this thread about All internationl clips /movies on armed forces and nice photos. I will start and you guys can follow just remember we dont want to put something which would take a lot of space.
> and please no reposts I thank you .
> 
> National Anthem ( Pakistan )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan Air force over jumrud ( fire demo for shah of Iran I am in the second plane which comes and fires rockets )



I wanted to see you in the plane. But i think you deleted that video from youtube.


----------



## A.Rahman

"Valley of wolves : Iraq" is a good movie, its a must watch!


----------



## Muradk

WebMaster said:


> I wanted to see you in the plane. But i think you deleted that video from youtube.



Check your PM , you have it now


----------



## Muradk

F-16 AeroB full version.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=534760255699570420&q=best+pilots&hl=en

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

Muradk said:


> Check your PM , you have it now



Webby getting special treatment again.  
I want to see that plane aswell.


----------



## Thunder

Neo said:


> Webby getting special treatment again.
> I want to see that plane aswell.



Me too. I want specical treatment too


----------



## melb4aust

Check this out, how close this F-111 is, during a low-pass.

its just an image


----------



## Owais

melb4aust said:


> Check this out, how close this F-111 is, during a low-pass.
> 
> its just an image



it looks stealthy to me lol


----------



## Neo

melb4aust said:


> Check this out, how close this F-111 is, during a low-pass.
> 
> its just an image



Waw, thats close! 
Is he doing a fly-by?


----------



## Muradk

check this out 

GHAZI YA SHAHEED

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Incredible India

[YOUTUBE]



KOLLYWOOD:banana2:


----------



## Adux

dude this a military photos and videos section , please dont post that over here..use general media


----------



## Muradk

SU-30 

http://www.crazyaviation.com/movies/CA_SU-30.wmv


----------



## saniya

does PAF have any stunt team like thunderbirds in USAF?


----------



## Muradk

saniya said:


> does PAF have any stunt team like thunderbirds in USAF?



Yes we do have Aerobatic team.

lets start from the begining so you know all of them.

RED DRAGONS - 1951

THE PAYBILLS - PAF's FIRST JET AEROBATICS TEAM

THE PAF "FALCONS" saniya we still hold the world record of 16 sabers doing a loop.

SABRES NINE - 1964 

THE RED DRAGONS - 1967

THE RATTLERS - 1969

THE TIGERS - 1980

Sherdils - present

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Janbaz

Muradk said:


> Yes we do have Aerobatic team.
> 
> lets start from the begining so you know all of them.
> 
> RED DRAGONS - 1951
> 
> THE PAYBILLS - PAF's FIRST JET AEROBATICS TEAM
> 
> THE PAF "FALCONS" saniya we still hold the world record of 16 sabers doing a loop.
> 
> SABRES NINE - 1964
> 
> THE RED DRAGONS - 1967
> 
> THE RATTLERS - 1969
> 
> THE TIGERS - 1980
> 
> Sherdils - present



They're the one with the Mushak's or the other red coloured small planes?


----------



## Neo

What jets are the Sherdils flying Sir?
I believe I saw a picture of K-8 formation somewhere painted Red and Blue..


----------



## Neo

Incredible India said:


> [YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> KOLLYWOOD:banana2:



Funny clip... 
Man I love the Bharatiya Natyam!


----------



## Muradk

They are still flying T-37C . the K-8 you saw has that color . Plan is to change them from T-37 to K-8 but right now we dont have a lot of K-8s. the one we have are for FIS and not for aerobatics. T-37 is a very stable aircraft and very good for aerobatics tho I have flown K-8 with my son it is far advanced and faster.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## melb4aust

Muradk said:


> They are still flying T-37C . the K-8 you saw has that color . Plan is to change them from T-37 to K-8 but right now we dont have a lot of K-8s. the one we have are for FIS and not for aerobatics. T-37 is a very stable aircraft and very good for aerobatics tho I have flown K-8 with my son it is far advanced and faster.



Cool....,

T-37....., is'nt it a very old trainer aircraft, the second pilot sits besides u, rather than at the back.


----------



## Contrarian

Neo said:


> Funny clip...
> Man I love the Bharatiya Natyam!



Its bharat natyam. Not pronounced as Bharat as in India, but rather 'bherat'


----------



## Neo

malaymishra123 said:


> Its bharat natyam. Not pronounced as Bharat as in India, but rather 'bherat'



I stand corrected...:read:


----------



## Muradk

Al Ain Air Show 2007 
PAF sherdils and 2 K-8 performed . will attach photos in the gallery section.
can any one tell me that why were PAF pilots wearing orange flight suits.

http://75.126.123.51/en/default.aspx


Pakistan participates for the second time in Al Ain Aerobatic Show after its distinguished appearance at the 2005 session. The Pakistani team will perform on 10 aircraft (eight of the type T37 and two of the type K8). Through this strong participation they are seeking to win the championship title or at least win the second or third place, especially that Pakistan has remarkable experience in the aerobatics field

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

SAber on emegency landing , the same pilot died on the very next show while doing a loop and could not pull out.






another shot












*a crash*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Mig 15 in Korean war against F-86






part2






Part3






part4






part5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

MIG-15

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

LAVI 
[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adux

J-10's Real daddy


----------



## Neo

How could US allow Israel to sell the project to China?
How much Lavi technology is still there in J-10?


----------



## Neo

Pak Armed Forces

[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neo

Pakistan Air Force

[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neo

&#1662;&#1575;&#1705; &#1601;&#1590;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740;&#1729; Pakistan Air Force Pilots of 1965 War

[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neo

Pakistan Air Force (Air Defence System)

[YOUTUBE]


----------



## A.Rahman

[YOUTUBE]


----------



## A.Rahman

[YOUTUBE]


----------



## A.Rahman

[YOUTUBE]


----------



## A.Rahman

[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neo

*Chinese Test Anti-Satellite Weapon*

[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neo

*Babur: Cruise missile*

[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neo

*Final Tomcat Flyby*

[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neo

*F-14 in Full AB*

[YOUTUBE]




How long does the AB last?


----------



## Neo

*A tribute to F-14 Tomcat*

[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neo

*For the Tom Cat fans like me: Top Gun*

[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neo

*North American XB-70 "Valkyrie"*

[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neo

*Rooivalk*

[YOUTUBE]




*Attack Helicopter Comparison*
[YOUTUBE]




*Rooivalk & Eurocopter Tiger & Mangusta Video Clip*
[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muradk

From our friend Munir He complied the whole video. Excellent JOb

http://video.google.nl/videoplay?docid=-5303375184359331761&q=jf-17

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

Another video made by Munir.  

http://video.google.nl/videoplay?docid=1812748064422110465&q=jf-17


----------



## Muradk

[YOUTUBE]


----------



## melb4aust

Muradk said:


> [YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was that......i did'nt get it..... .... was that video or incident was for real...or...


----------



## Muradk

Oh it was for real, when the missile fired and droped infront of them they all jumped away from it so it does'nt explode, Luckly for them it did not explode.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## melb4aust

German way of Parking Fighter jets 

[YOUTUBE]


----------



## A.Rahman

Muradk said:


> [YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow that is scary!


----------



## Muradk

[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muradk

Dogfights: Last Gunfighter : Dick Schaffert - Part 1 of 2

[YOUTUBE]






Dogfights: Last Gunfighter : Dick Schaffert - Part 2 of 2

[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muradk

Dogfight: F-8 Crusader vs. Mig-17

[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muradk

Thirteen Days movie clip .
Neo I wish I could go back in time.

[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muradk

Imax Fighter Pilot Trouble Song ( Mix).


[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Keysersoze

A.Rahman said:


> wow that is scary!



yeah It's a Canadian Eryx missile (Those are French Canadians BTW)

The missile motor did not ignite hence the fizzle launch. 
The missile does have a minimum range of 50 metres before it arms s they were safe. However in the case of of all explosives it is always better to be safe than sorry....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Cockpit view check out JSF's cockpit 

http://www.codeonemagazine.com/archives/2007/articles/jan_07/cockpits/cockpits.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MirBadshah

Can images of Pakistani landscape and development projects can be posted here (non military)?


----------



## Muradk

MirBadshah said:


> Can images of Pakistani landscape and development projects can be posted here (non military)?



Good idea lets start a new thread in multimedia with the headings
*pakistani Development projects/Landscaps*.


----------



## MirBadshah

you got it.


----------



## Keysersoze

Low level flying!
http://www.break.com/index/flying_low.html

If anyone knows the music please let me know....It is in Italian even though the planes are French F-1's.... I love the part when the pilot checks his map at 50 ft from the ground!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

Keysersoze said:


> Low level flying!
> http://www.break.com/index/flying_low.html
> 
> If anyone knows the music please let me know....It is in Italian even though the planes are French F-1's.... *I love the part when the pilot checks his map at 50 ft from the ground*!



Lol, I thought the pilots used GPS and electronic mapping images in the cockpit.
Do you think he took the wrong exit?  

I've emailed the link to an Italian friend, asked him about the music.
Maybe Alamgir has an idea, he lives in Italy aswell.


----------



## Muradk

Sniper XR for our F-16s 




[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neo

Nice video Sir, thanks for sharing.
Yesterday the media reported that LM is awarded a contract for 18 Sniper Targetting Pods for the block 52 F-16C/D.
What about the rest of the fleet. Isn't Sniper included in the MLU programme?


----------



## Muradk

Neo said:


> Nice video Sir, thanks for sharing.
> Yesterday the media reported that LM is awarded a contract for 18 Sniper Targetting Pods for the block 52 F-16C/D.
> What about the rest of the fleet. Isn't Sniper included in the MLU programme?



Yar this Sniper TP is not something new. and no it will not be included in the MLU program

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

So we'll have to use our reverse engeneering skills to come up with something.


----------



## Moin91

Nice pics Muradk


----------



## Muradk

F-16 vs JF-17 trun rate

[YOUTUBE]


----------



## BATMAN

MashAllah and Thank you, Mr. Murad.
Picture is worth more than 100 words.


----------



## Owais

is this the turn rate of F-16A?? then F-16C will be more manuverable.


----------



## Neo

What a beautiful picture!


----------



## Neo

*Plane Crashes into water Pilot Ejects*
[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neo

*Bomb deployment mishap*

[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neo

*F16 bird strike and eject*

[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neo

*Mirage 4000 *

[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neo

*Crazy French Low Level Flying*

[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neo

*Pakistan Airforce "FIGHTER PILOTS"*

[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neo

*Tribute to Pakistan F16*

[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muradk

PAF in Turkey.

http://www.********.com/view?i=2be_1182366512

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Bird VS Plane

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/582770/bird_airplan/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adux

http://www.patricksaviation.com/videos/pdgls/2459/

oNe of the best Hornet action ever, US Marine Core


----------



## melb4aust

SU-32/34 Fighter-Bomber

[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muradk

Do you know why the plane is suspended in Air with wires in the last clip.


----------



## melb4aust

Muradk said:


> Do you know why the plane is suspended in Air in the last clip.



Well not really,.....would you explain?...was it doing Cobra maneauvers....!!!


----------



## Neo

*Fcuk off Nina, what your problem? How dare you talk to Sir Murad like this?
You've been warned for posting nudity this morning yet you post it again!

If you're so intrigued by mujra or nudity go perform it in front of your personal audience or find yourself a suiteable job in the redlight district, I'm sure you'll make your parents proud!

I'm banning you, you're not able to meet our forum requirements.
Get the hell out of my forum!

Neo*


----------



## Munir

Neo said:


> *Fcuk off Nina, what your problem? How dare you talk to Sir Murad like this?
> You've been warned for posting nudity this morning yet you post it again!
> 
> If you're so intrigued by mujra or nudity go perform it in front of your personal audience or find yourself a suiteable job in the redlight district, I'm sure you'll make your parents proud!
> 
> I'm banning you, you're not able to meet our forum requirements.
> Get the hell out of my forum!
> 
> Neo*



This reminds me of my good old moderator days... Lovely Neo... Sometimes there is no escape and then there is a big bang. Nina is banged.


----------



## Adux

Munir said:


> Nina is banged.



Neo bangs Nina....................


----------



## Neo

Adux said:


> Neo bangs Nina....................



She/he wish!


----------



## Muradk

F-86s Demo Team


http://www.cybergrass.com/MM50F16/MinuteMen.wmv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Wisdom Tree

Muradk said:


> Do you know why the plane is suspended in Air with wires in the last clip.



Muradk Sir, is it to check and measure the recoils/instabily due to gun/missile fires?


----------



## Neo

Not sure if someone posted it before.

PAKISTAN AIR FORCE 2008

[youtube]


----------



## Neo

*Pakistan Airforce - F-16 and JF-17*

[youtube]


----------



## Neo

*1st BATCH OF F-16Ds DELIVERED TO PAKISTAN AIR FORCE-10-7-07*

[youtube]


----------



## Neo

*PAF PILOT*

[youtube]


----------



## PakForce Unlimited

Neo said:


> Not sure if someone posted it before.
> 
> PAKISTAN AIR FORCE 2008
> 
> [youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 0:12 you see a norwegian f-16


----------



## Muradk

The Wisdom Tree said:


> Muradk Sir, is it to check and measure the recoils/instabily due to gun/missile fires?



Wisdom you are right but some of these new planes dont fire when wheels are down or they are touching the ground. But again the question comes up they could have diabled the onboard compute system /

your answere is right but remember they are firing when the plane is suspended in air so recoils wount matter much when you are at subsonic speeds the pilot or the plane will have a different recoil, mostley you dont feel it , guns yes you can feel the vibration but not with the rockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Munir

the a2a misiles aren't making a big impact cause of the size.

The a2g stores do have a big impact and uou see the wings shake and the plane gets more lift cause it dumps lot of weight...

The gun is indeed a big punch. If it is centered or close to the center the you have impact if the shells are heavy. Just look at A10... The plane litterally gets punches and reduces speed like crazy... In the F16 it is less centered and even though the shells are not extremely heavy the FBW sets a correction signal to the rudder... If not the plane would move towards the side of the gun... So a lot of impact of the weight of the bullets/shells and the position in relation to the center of gravity...

As far as I know the planes do have certain arm switches or procedures in software but it is possible to overide those signals to test (if needed). Some planes don't have that... I remember a pilot telling me same 20 years ago that you would expect that you cannot raise your landing gear when on ground but it is still possible on most planes... The only switch that works when you are not flying is the radar on off... You just do not wanna turn the radar switch on when on the ground...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

PAF F-7 Ejection due to bird hit. Advert shown on TV now a days



wF6D_lsiWO8[/media] - PAF NEED YOUR COPPERATION

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam Dhanraj

Murad Sir,

There is another Video titled 

"A short report of PAF Base Masroor, Karachi on population growth and Bird-Hit/Strike related issues".

vftPLZSdGvw[/media] - Population growth & its problems for Masroor AirBase,Karachi


----------



## Muradk

Copy Right waived by Editor. Thanks you.


Sardar Gee Zindabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Dog fight, Egyptian mig-21 and Israeli mirrage.

ZC8pTKyRBLU[/media] - Egyptian MiG-21crazy pilot's escape from a chasing mirage


----------



## Muradk

Egyptians, were not trained to dog fight they had the russian theory hit and run no dog fights. Mirage vs Mig 21. Mig can take him in down any time if the pilot HAS some ACM experience. At the speed they are talking mirage takes 11 miles to do and 360. and a mig will do it is 6 miles . 
Well I dont have to say more every time a pakistani officers took off they shot and kicked Israeli ***. With hunters and Mig 21s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

And, Israelis got so scared that they teamed up with with India and are helping them with all possible means and spheres ensuring to give us lots of troubles of our own.
Western hisotrian are so biased that they don't talk about the downed Israeli birds and they onyl talk about how they dropped Arabs out of the sky.
The way history channel describe that war is some thing similar to how hollywood used to potray Russians during cold war times.
Still when ever I met an Egyptian he always like to talk about the war of independence 10th of Ramadan/10th October (I believe the Yom Kippur).
How they managed to defeat Israel eventually and captured Sinai in 1973.
Was there no airwar during 1973 war? Why Egyptians did they not went into Israel?
I have met some old Egyptian soldiers/officers (I didn't ask ranks) they showed lot of respect for Pak army and hence they also treated me with respect.


----------



## Muradk

> kwEL0h-hyEI[/media] - Wilco Drama Serial



Excellent song:


----------



## Muradk

Laugh your ***** off.



> XxtyisoNBaI[/media] - Airline Panic Attack


----------



## melb4aust

RASHID MINHAS

uG-kw2zUe4A[/media] - RASHID MINHAS SHAHEED . NISHAN-E-HAIDER


----------



## Muradk

Till today I think of that day I can think of a million things he could have done to save him self and get mati Arrested or kill him. One of my qualifications are I am a QFI and have 1800hr just traning young pilots. In a T-33 most of the instruments are at the front.
These are the things he could have done.
1./ Turn the Engine master OFF.
2./ Jettison tip tanks ( mati could hardly reach Badin) without them.
3./ Eject. the Ejection system is simple when you punch out the back pilot ejects first then the front pilot ejects. why if the front pilot ejects first the seat rockets will roast the GIBS.( Guy in the back seat). Lets suppose mati took the pins out of the seat so he could not eject , Rashid could have ejected him self and Mati would have burned because of the rockects blast.
I can keep going with the list but whats the use.
Plus the 2 chase planes were F-86's not F-6's they did'nt have f-6 on that base.
And Rahim Usaf was a Flt lt not a group capt at that time , Wing Commander Arif ( God Bless His Soul) was the one who got the call .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Mirage fantastics moves

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

Absolutely beautiful. By far the best acquisition by the IAF.

Here is my favourite of the M2K being flown by ALA (French Air Force) for the movie "Les Chevaliers Du Ciel".

[youtube]


----------



## blain2

Muradk said:


> Excellent song:



I second that. Absolutely great song.


----------



## blain2

And my favourite of the Viper (TuAF) taking on Greek Mirage 2000s and F-16s over Aegean.

Awesome video with great background:

[youtube]


----------



## EagleEyes

Is the turn rate of the F-16 intercepting purposely slow or is that the extent of its capability at such height? I see that the other aircraft was trying to slow down in order to avoid the intercepting aircraft.


----------



## x_man

Amazing video. 
Never knew that Greeks will let Turks come so close and be at their mercy at Gun ranges.  Because of close ranges, missile lock could not be achieved (except once). All fights were below 14,000 feet, which is a dream altitude for air combat and mostly the speeds were towards lower regimes (under 300 knots), probably because of vertical manoeuvring. 

Its heart warming to see even in this BVRs era, such classic close combat (stick and throttle) hasnt lost its value. Instead of F-16C Vs Mirage 2000/F-16C, these interceptions looked more like F-6 Vs F-7P.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Check it out.. Pakistani style.. haha

i9xf62PKC5M[/media] - Pakistan's Gun Market

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

WebMaster said:


> Is the turn rate of the F-16 intercepting purposely slow or is that the extent of its capability at such height? I see that the other aircraft was trying to slow down in order to avoid the intercepting aircraft.



Most Dog-Fights are taken place at Subsonic speeds.


----------



## blain2

The Italians fly both the F-16s and the Typhoon. As per them in a recently published article in AFM, under 10K ft altitude, F-16 is just as good as the Typhoon but above 10K, the viper comes nowhere close to the Typhoon. One thing to keep in mind is that none of the Italian F-16s are JHMCS/AIM-9x equipped and they use APG-66 radar with AIM-120C5s. In PAF's case, the radar is also upgraded in addition to the JHMCS. So all in all, Viper is not that shabby even in this day and age..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asaad-ul-islam

WebMaster said:


> Check it out.. Pakistani style.. haha
> 
> i9xf62PKC5M[/media] - Pakistan's Gun Market



you know guys, what if we developed munitions and gun factories in NWFP and FATA? 

if we started schools for R&D in weaponology in this region, we'd make the best damn guns.


----------



## solid snake

WdGw2UTcqaA[/media] - PAKISTAN AIRFORCE - INTRO Ù¾Ø§Ú© ÙØ¶Ø§Ø¦ÛÛ


----------



## solid snake



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## solid snake




----------



## Flintlock

WebMaster said:


> Check it out.. Pakistani style.. haha
> 
> i9xf62PKC5M[/media] - Pakistan's Gun Market



 That's awesome.


----------



## BATMAN

And now fusionman: 

fusion man - Google Video
fusion man - Google Video

Better vedio is at the website below:
&#166;&#166;FUSIONMAN&#166;&#166;


----------



## XxX_Sniper_Wolf_XxX

the only thing i hate about the Pakistani military videos on youtube is that they are such poor quality compared to some of the Indian ones i seen also really bad music in my opinion.. Im going to start making my own later on.


----------



## Neo

*Sukhoi Su-47 Berkut​*





*Berkut vs Raptor​*


----------



## Neo

*Berkut in Dogfight, CG version​*


----------



## Muradk

If you think you've seen it all, then look at this one! 
The Terminator-style helmets that allow fighter pilots to see through their planes

By MATTHEW HICKLEY
Only the neck and shoulders prove there is a human being in there somewhere.
This is how the next generation of RAF fighter pilots will look.
And with piercing green eyes staring out from behind the visor, it's no surprise that the helmet has been compared to Arnold Schwarzenegger's killer robot in The Terminator.
Pilots flying the F-35 Joint Strike Fighter will have an astonishing array of technology encasing their heads - enabling them to see right through their own aircraft fuselage to the ground below.
Scroll down for more ... 













A series of cameras on the outside of the stealth warplane feed high-resolution images into the helmet, including infra-red images at night, which are then projected on to the inside of the pilot's visor.
Special sensors inside the cockpit track the movement of the helmet, so that when the pilot turns his head his view of the skies or ground outside changes accordingly.
When he looks down he sees not his own feet on the cockpit floor but the ground below, slipping past at hundreds of miles per hour.
On-board computers also feed in essential flight and combat data on to the display, as well as superimposing target symbols to locate enemy and friendly aircraft or ground targets, even if they are too far away to see with the naked eye.
The supersonic Joint Strike Fighter is due to replace the Harrier jump jet, and is being developed jointly with America.
Britain is due to buy 150 aircraft at around &#163;10 billion, or &#163;66 million each.
Scroll down for more ... 






Cutting-edge: Cameras are attached to the outside of F-35 Joint Strike Fighters to give pilots all-round vision
Prototypes were used in flight by U.S.. pilots earlier this year and are now being assessed by engineers at Boscombe Down in Wiltshire.
A Ministry of Defence spokesman said: 'The computerised symbology will be displayed directly on to the pilot's visors, providing the pilot with cues for flying, navigating and fighting the aircraft.
'It even will superimpose infra-red imagery on to the visor to allow the pilot to look through the cockpit floor at night and see the world below - like something out of Terminator.'

military.com/Video/061201_f35.wmv

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muradk

Amazing shots

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muradk

These are great In-flight Photos of the F/A-22 as the first Aircraft Delivery
was being made to Langley AFB in Va. . Langley is to be first Operational AFB
for the F/A-22. It is a very Beautiful AFB, located in a picturesque
location, as you can see in these photos, near Norfolk and Hampton , Va.
The Aircraft flying along
with the F/A-22 in the last of these photos is the
F-15, which will be replaced by the F/A-22 which is several times better
than the F-15.

In Actual In-flight (simulated) Combat Operations against the F-15, two
F/A-22's were able to operate without detection while it went Head to Head 
against (8) F-15's. The F/A-22's scored Missile Hits (Kills) against all
the F-15 Aircraft and the F/A-22's were never Detected by either the F-15's
or Ground Based Radar.

Maj. Gen. Rick Lewis said: 'The Raptor Operated Against All Adversaries with 
Virtual Impunity; Ground Based Systems Couldn't Engage and NO Adversary
Aircraft Survived'!!!

F/A-22-- America 's Most Advanced Fighter Aircraft for the 21st Century!
They are a titanium and carbon dagger. They are so advanced that if their on-board
locator is switched off, even our own satellites can lose track of them.

They are the first military aircraft ever built that is equipped with a 'black-out button'.

What this means is this The BEST conditioned fighter pilots are capable of maintaining consciousness up to in
the vicinity of 15+G. The Raptor is capable of making 22+G turns. If some day an adversary builds a missile that is capable of catching up to one of these airplanes and a Raptor pilot sees that a strike is imminent, he hits the 'B.O.B' (Black Out Button) and the airplane makes a virtual U-TURN, leaving the missile to pass right on by. They KNOW that in the process, the pilot will temporarily lose consciousness, so the Raptor then automatically
comes back to straight and level flight until he wakes up!


Enjoy
the Photos..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shehbazi2001

Perhaps not for evading the incoming missile but for avoiding crashing during a black out, even Mig-29 had a button on the stick, a long time ago.

For countering F-22, initially the world need not to invent a anti-stealth radar, but a clever RWR.

Ok we cant see F-22 on our radar screen but what about F-22 using its own radar?....although the radar of F-22 is LPI (Low Probability of Intercept) but a radar cant be invisible.........all we need is a new, intelligent RWR to warn of the lock of an F-22......

If F-22 does not use its radar and resort to some IRST or TV camera, it cant look very far or very wide. The field of views are narrow. And if it comes to close dogfight at daytime, then it would be more easy prey for the gun bullets......but we shall have to install old gunsights as backup alongwith LCOS radar ranging sights......


----------



## Muradk

shehbazi2001 said:


> Perhaps not for evading the incoming missile but for avoiding crashing during a black out, even Mig-29 had a button on the stick, a long time ago.
> 
> For countering F-22, initially the world need not to invent a anti-stealth radar, but a clever RWR.
> 
> Ok we cant see F-22 on our radar screen but what about F-22 using its own radar?....although the radar of F-22 is LPI (Low Probability of Intercept) but a radar cant be invisible.........all we need is a new, intelligent RWR to warn of the lock of an F-22......
> 
> If F-22 does not use its radar and resort to some IRST or TV camera, it cant look very far or very wide. The field of views are narrow. And if it comes to close dogfight at daytime, then it would be more easy prey for the gun bullets......but we shall have to install old gunsights as backup alongwith LCOS radar ranging sights......



The Mig 29 Pilot died because it pulled 12 Gs in a black out procedure and the plane went into a flat spin, Never woke up, But in an F-22 the plane knows that the pilot is out and it levels its self out if the pilot is knocked off it pumps extra oxygen into him. Only way to bring such a plane down is in close quaters and with guns only. But F-22 is made so it doesn't get into a dog fight , Last Red flag,1 F-22 went against 8 F15E's E version is pretty good top of the line and the Raptor took all 8 out the last plane it took out the pilot said he actually saw the plane the first 7 never knew where he was they were just sitting ducks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

The question of the day is if that shark get that guy in the picture.


----------



## Muradk

This is a 62 year-old B&W movie that has been color enhanced. Note the casualty rate shown at the end.
TERRIFIC LITTLE FILM OF P- 47 FLYING
This clip begins showing immediately (no download time -- streaming video).
P-47 Thunderbolts in Action. Climb into the cockpit and take a look using the link below.


P-47


----------



## melb4aust

JF-17 thunder video

That includes some clips of computer simulation as well. 

http://www.patricksaviation.com/videos/firelee/3229/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

*Flight Sim Pakistan - A Virtual Tribute To Pakistan Airforce*

Not sure if its been posted before.


----------



## Muradk

This guy really knows the meaning of Franchise.


----------



## Muradk

It is sad to see these brave pilot die, God Bless them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muradk

Swiss Air Force Hot Run 


> HwCE4fbX5ys[/media] - Swiss Air Force - HOT RUN - (Part1 of 2)


----------



## Muradk

Swiss Air Force Hot Run

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Swiss Hot Run 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Things are turning slowly

Default Viral Title Player

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vic-Aries

Nice Sharing keep sharing ...


----------



## daredevil

Iranian UAV Monitoring US Aircraft Carrier Ronald Reagan


----------



## daredevil

Su-30 & F-22 airshow maneuvers Sync


----------



## Munir

Everything the American show, Russia did it decades ago. Maybe the lack in stealth but nothing els. Rugged good fighting machines.


----------



## chirag.s

imitation is the sincerest form of flattery my friend


----------



## Muradk



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

*A PAF F-7P with F-14 during Inspired Alert, Karachi 1995*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

A JF-17's fuselage being transported to PAC Kamra for final assembly.


----------



## Muradk

Thank you for the photos .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## melb4aust

Neo said:


> A JF-17's fuselage being transported to PAC Kamra for final assembly.



Why does the Aircraft has the russian flag on its verticle fin instead of chinese, hence they r transporting the plane from china?


----------



## Neo

melb4aust said:


> Why does the Aircraft has the russian flag on its verticle fin instead of chinese, hence they r transporting the plane from china?



Its a chartered Russian An-124-100 heavy lift long range transporter. 
Designed as a heavy airlifter for the USSR Air Force, thereafter upgraded and converted into a commercial, long-range freighter. Widely used for carrying outsized and very heavy pieces of air cargo which no other aircraft can accommodate. 

These include cargo such as space launcher/booster components, satellites, helicopters, construction engineering equipment, industrial machines as well as wheeled and tracked vehicles. The An-124 is a unique aircraft in a class of its own. This reigning champion is capable of airlifting the most awkward, sensitive and fragile shipments in a controlled environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo




----------



## melb4aust

Neo said:


> Its a chartered Russian An-124-100 heavy lift long range transporter.
> Designed as a heavy airlifter for the USSR Air Force, thereafter upgraded and converted into a commercial, long-range freighter. Widely used for carrying outsized and very heavy pieces of air cargo which no other aircraft can accommodate.
> 
> These include cargo such as space launcher/booster components, satellites, helicopters, construction engineering equipment, industrial machines as well as wheeled and tracked vehicles. The An-124 is a unique aircraft in a class of its own. This reigning champion is capable of airlifting the most awkward, sensitive and fragile shipments in a controlled environment.



Thanks mate !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo




----------



## Neo




----------



## melb4aust

Blue angels, low flying

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

*PAKISTAN AIR FORCE - CELEBRATING 50 YEARS OF 14 SQUADRON (TAIL CHOPPERS)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

*PAKISTAN AIR FORCE - 14 SQUADRON GOLDEN JUBILEE CELEBRATIONS AND 1999 KARGIL WAR READINESS*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

*PAKISTAN AIR FORCE - INTERVIEW WITH NO.11 SQUADRON (ARROWS) & NO.14 SQUADRON (TAIL CHOPPERS)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

*PAKISTAN AIR FORCE - INTERVIEW WITH A-5 SQUADRON GROUND CREWS AND FIGHTER PILOTS*


----------



## Muradk

*PAKISTAN AIR FORCE - INTERVIEW WITH OC NO.16 SQUADRON "BLACK PANTHERS"/ 1999 KARGIL WAR*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

5th Gen Fighter. Have a peek you might like it.

5th generation fighter planes on Vimeo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jeypore

Muradk said:


> 5th Gen Fighter. Have a peek you might like it.
> 
> 5th generation fighter planes on Vimeo



Just recently I watch a whole documentary on this L&M plane with boeing as there competitor for the 200 billion dollar contract, and the L&M won. If you like i can post a link for you. Mr. Muradk.

Thanks


----------



## Muradk

jeypore said:


> Just recently I watch a whole documentary on this L&M plane with boeing as there competitor for the 200 billion dollar contract, and the L&M won. If you like i can post a link for you. Mr. Muradk.
> 
> Thanks



Please do so, That will keep me Occupied for sometime.


----------



## Sunny4pak

Please dear administrator just cut the advertisement on the forum page particularly the game evony this is totaly un athical please remove this one ....


----------



## Muradk

Sunny4pak said:


> Please dear administrator just cut the advertisement on the forum page particularly the game evony this is totaly un athical please remove this one ....



All we needed was a taliban, Dont look at it if you don't like it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

F-35 DAS

Electro-Optical Distributed Aperture System (EO DAS) for the F-35

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

yes you are right brother but this is right in front i mean on the top of page when we scroll page it automatically come in front (But dear senior brother this doesnt mean im a extremists)
Lots of love for our army ....... Proud of being a a Pakistani


----------



## Muradk

Sunny4pak said:


> yes you are right brother but this is right in front i mean on the top of page when we scroll page it automatically come in front (But dear senior brother this doesnt mean im a extremists)
> Lots of love for our army ....... Proud of being a a Pakistani



Well may be you are right it might be my age which compels me 
May be you have heard that jock a old couple in there 80s the guys head goes left to right shaking all day long left to right and the women head goes up and down.
oh forgot to tell you I am Pakistani too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Murshad

Hi Friend

Just surfing this morning I came across one the classics abou war especially Vietnam invasion &#8220;Platoon&#8221; . 
Here is link for one clip






It is worth to watch and keep as collection


----------



## PAFAce

jeypore said:


> Just recently I watch a whole documentary on this L&M plane with boeing as there competitor for the 200 billion dollar contract, and the L&M won. If you like i can post a link for you. Mr. Muradk.


It was the Joint Strike Fighter competition. Lockheed Martin entered with their X-35 and Boeing with their X-32 designs. It is just an amazing documentary, but not very accurate. The JSF contest was _not_ a fly-off. The Experimental Design Demonstration phase was just one of the many phases, the design decision was not taken immediately after the flight tests. That would be unfair, since the pupose of the flight test phase was risk reduction and technology demonstration.



Muradk said:


> Please do so, That will keep me Occupied for sometime.


I will post the link in another thread, it deserves its own. It is really an amazing documentary.

*Edit*
Here is it: Joint trike Fighter Competition - Battle of the X-Planes - HD Documentary


----------



## Sunny4pak

Aoa,
Dear All Im looking for Pak Army Drama Serial *Wilco*. It was on youtube but has been removed. can any body help me or upload it on youtube. Can any body help me......?
Regards


----------



## Muradk



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muradk

Muradk said:


> W2xlCLjdRRg[/media] - Pakistan Army by LIEUTENANT 'M'



BK what is 115, I am not a Army man and hate to ask my brothers this question they will make fun of me, So is that a Unit I know it cant be a Caliber so what is it.


----------



## Muradk




----------



## Muradk



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Najam Khan

Muradk said:


> nR1WfWPZECo[/media] - THE TRUTH ABOUT INDIAN MISSILES




Interesting to see,the incompetence of DRDO!


----------



## Muradk

Just saw this on youtube new song, a few things which makes me angry why put the Top Gun clip in it we have so many clips from Afghan war we can use.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jabar 1

*US Navy Presidential Ceremonial Honor Guard Drill Team*






*Marine Corps Silent Drill Platoon*





*
USAF Honor Guard Drill Team*


----------



## PakShaheen79

*Khuda Zameen Say Gia Nahi Hai*

ISPR is bringing up a new serial based on Swat operation. Title is "Khuda Zameen Say Gia Nahi Hai". (God hasn't Left Earth)
Here is OST of this serial... hope you guys like it.


----------



## Jabar 1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jabar 1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Profiles | Lockheed Martin



http://www.lockheedmartin.com/sniperatp/sniperfeed.html#toggle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

where are you sir ? miss you alot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

we salute chine PLA PLAA PLN and pakistan armed forces to make pakistan more stronger and stronger in past and in future and hope pakistan should buy more and more weapon system from china specially naval destroyers


----------



## Muradk

Check this out. Look at the clarity of the video.


YouTube - [High Quality] Blue Angels - censored, no Van Halen Dreams

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

Tmavomodry Svet (Dark Blue World)---Polish


----------



## weaponx

NAjAM Khan said:


> Interesting to see,the incompetence of DRDO!



was waiting 4 india bashing videos..and here it came...

i guess if i put one pakistan bashing video..it will be deleted and i will be promptly banned...

anyways.if the incompetence of DRDO lets u guys sleep at night soundly then so be it...enjoy


----------



## Hammy007

Muradk said:


> Check this out. Look at the clarity of the video.
> 
> 
> YouTube - [High Quality] Blue Angels - censored, no Van Halen Dreams



wow, really impressed by its quality


----------



## Luftwaffe




----------



## razgriz19




----------



## 4arlover

24 yrs old !!!


----------



## razgriz19

LOL...when japanese pilots don't fly their F-2s then they fly this!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## U-571

^^ this is the funny part,

where as tom cruise has a handsome kind of heavy bike in top gun

this japanese top gun like his motor cycle in the form of plane


----------



## razgriz19

the launch of a new japanese spacecraft to VENUS!


----------



## nightrider_saulat

waiting for more photos.............from recent orkzai operation


----------



## razgriz19

BOMB BURST FAILURE!


----------



## razgriz19




----------



## mwaqas93

YouTube - Pakistan Air Force (Born in 14th august 1947, 1965 & 1971 air wars)


----------



## unicorn




----------



## SyedF

Muradk said:


>


 
Here's another interesting news report

YouTube - Indian Useless Weapons,Exposed For First Time-Must Watch.wmv

"Indian Forces Riddled with Expensive "Duds"


----------



## @nline

Just amazing. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## BATMAN

A Belgian F-16 Fighting Falcon aircraft receives fuel from a US Air Force KC-135 Stratotanker assigned to the 340th Expeditionary Air Refueling Squadron while flying over Afghanistan, Feb. 25, 2011. US Air Force photo by Master Sergeant William Greer 

Read more: Refueling Falcon - Photos - The Long War Journal


----------



## hembo

A graduating soldier from the Saudi special forces eats a snake during a demonstration of his survival training in Riyadh June 9, 2010. REUTERS/Fahad Shadeed


----------



## unicorn

genuinely amazing


----------



## AsianLion

Great work people -


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chops3d

wow, never saw F-16 delta winged

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nellis6

I have just updated the site with a photo report of RIAT 2011 at Fairford.

Coming soon will be a report on Team Mildenhall (self explanatory) and also a report on Operation Unified Protector (Libyan conflict), including some air to air shots from a re-fuelling mission we participated in off the Libyan coast.

It can be seen at Home

Regards, Mike Green

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

A rare but awesome picture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19

old pictures 
IDF firing white phosphorus bombs on civilians in gaza strip..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## razgriz19

i filmed these...


----------



## westtowel




----------



## Bint E Aadam

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Bharthi




----------



## Bharthi




----------



## SenLin

*2 days ago, Royal Navy destroyer HMS Liverpool has sailed alongside the Russian aircraft carrier Admiral Kuznetsov as she made her way north around British waters.*



















Just in e few years, Japanese & American ships will do the same to China's carrier(s)


----------



## Carlos 'Cypher' Renato

A video about brazilian GERR and GRUMEC squadrons i training.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## westtowel




----------



## Bharthi




----------



## Sugarcane




----------



## Hasbara Buster

*Turkish Military Hell March 1&2 - 2012 *

Turkish Military Hell March 1&2 - 2012 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasbara Buster

I think this one was better:

*Turkish Army Hell March 2010*

Turkish Army Hell March 2010 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasbara Buster

Except the idiotic western music....


----------



## Hasbara Buster

*Iranian Military Captures British Sailors.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tv-P7HkXBTU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

Open in new tab for hi-res, most are wallpaper quality or better.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Audio



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## patriotpakistan

Here are some breathtaking fighter jet documentries made by* Lionel Charlet *which capture fighter jets such depth like no other before:

Ice Hornet
Alps Flying
Fusion I & II
Vols Blancs
Dassault Mirage IIIS - Derniers Sillages
Flight of the Hunter

He has a youtube channel which has small clips from these films as previews.

If anyone wants these films i can upload them (They are also available through torrent sites but usually have less seeds).

An example of his work:

yout..ube.com/watch?v=p1PYiDIIZ1U


----------



## Audio

Open in new tab for hi-res....

*Mali*











*Russian stuff*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Audio



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89

*Serbian air force J22 Eagle*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

*241st Fighter-bomber squadron &#8220;Tigers&#8221;*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*Serbian air force Mig 29*





















*Serbian air force G4*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*Serbian air force Mig 21*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

I recomment you to Act Of Valor. Unlike the movies like ZeroDarkThirty and The Raid On OBL. In "Act Of Valor" active duty Navy SEALs play in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

open in new tab for hi-res:











*Swiss soldier upgrade programme-looks epic imho-space marines ftw!!*











*Heavy infantry  - tbh they are mil. police special section, but heavy inf. caption suits the photos nicely*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Audio

Open in new tab for hi-res:














> ARABIAN SEA (March 23, 2013) The German navy frigate FGS Hamburg (F220) and the aircraft carrier USS Dwight D. Eisenhower (CVN 69) are underway alongside the Military Sealift Command fast combat support ship USNS Bridge (T-AOE 10) during a replenishment-at-sea. Dwight D. Eisenhower and Hamburg are deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility promoting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Ryan D. McLearnon/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89

*Beautiful pictures of Mig 29 M/M2, taken by Dimitrije Ostojic during Batajnica air show in Serbia in 2012.*





















Dimitrije Ostojic photoblog

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ghora

Nice thread and nice pics. Keep it up guys !


----------



## Audio

*Boxer with Lance turret.*






*Lithuanian SOF.*






*Afghanistan*






*Pirate patrol. Overkill imho...*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Audio

Open in new tab for hi res











*Otobreda 127/64 LW gun system*






*Japan F-2*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

*Centauro B1*
















*BVP-M2 SKCZ*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BaybarsHan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Audio



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89

J22 Eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

*Spanish SH-70 landing on Russian Moskva cruiser.
*





*Snipers






Italian SF




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vostok

Lithuania special forces


----------



## Audio

*Fully loaded-4 AMRAAM, 4 GBU, 2 IRIS-T, 2 droptanks, jammer and decoy on tips.




*


----------



## Sugarcane

Taking cover behind a barricade of dead horses in Calle Diputació, Barcelona. 1936 





German soldier playing with a cat, Soviet Union, 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Paratroopers over Moscow, 1940s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

*Movie about DDR NVA - MiG 21's*

*



* East German Air Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

A crew member is rescued from a French ship which ran aground at Lands End, Cornwall. 12 men lost their lives. 1962.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

The victim without a name; the 9 year old girl ran from her burning Vietnamese yelling “Too hot! Too hot!” Her village was struck with napalm which in turn stuck to her clothes and burnt through her flesh. The soldier on the right is checking his camera, without a care in the world. 





Elizabeth Eckford is one of the Little Rock Nine; a group of African-American students who, in 1957, were the first black students ever to attend classes at Little Rock Central High School in Little Rock, Arkansas. 





When Muhammad Ali floored Sonny Liston in their title-bout rematch in Lewiston, Maine, on May 25, 1965, a legend was born. Or, perhaps more accurately, a legendary boxing controversy was born. Ali (the former Cassius Clay, who had taken his now-famous Muslim name after defeating Liston in their first title bout in 1964) knocked Liston out with a first-round right hand to the head that, all these years later, is still known as the “phantom punch.” 





The Hindenburg disaster at Lakehurst, New Jersey on May 6, 1937 brought an abrupt end to the age of the rigid airship. The hydrogen airships were highly flammable, so it shouldn’t have been much of a surprise. 





Che Guevera shown on the concrete slab on which he was left after his execution. The officials made the execution fit the story which had been fabricated, saying he was killed in action. As a result they shot him in suitable places. His hands were cut off after this photo was taken for fingerprint identification. 





The photo that means scientists can smile. On Einstein's 72nd birthday on March 14, 1951, UPI photographer Arthur Sasse was trying to persuade him to smile for the camera, but having smiled for photographers many times that day, Einstein stuck out his tongue instead. 





Margaret Bourke-White had to first learn how to use the spinning wheel before she was allowed to take a picture. Gandhi did not speak as it was his day of silence and Margaret was only allowed three bulbs, two of which failed. The last was a success and this picture is that success.


----------



## Sugarcane

1896, Athens. The first international Olympic Games ever held in the Modern era. As Ancient Greece was the birthplace of the Olympic Games, Athens was considered to be an appropriate choice to stage the inaugural modern Games. 





Photographer Joe Rosenthal admitted that when he took a shot of five Marines and one Navy corpsman raising the U.S. flag on Iwo Jima’s Mt. Suribachi on 23 February 1945, he had no idea that he had captured something extraordinary. He was setting up for a different shot when he spotted the group of men planting the flag and quickly took a snap without even looking through the viewfinder. The chance photo would become iconic overnight and go on to win the Pulitzer Prize. 





Standing in front of a column of tanks, no one around him, he was all alone with his shopping bags in his hands. He climbed on top of the tank, banged on the lid and said get out of my city, you're not wanted here. Tank Man, or the Unknown Rebel, is the nickname of an anonymous man who became internationally famous when he was videotaped and photographed during the Tienanmen Square protests on 5 June 1989.


----------



## Sugarcane

It’s a quiet, intimate image. And compositionally sound: the “jumper” is upside down, perfectly vertical, straddling the upper third of the frame and splitting the North and South Towers. The Falling Man seems relaxed. In control. Content. This was a result of the tragic terrorist attack, widely remembered as 9/11. 





This 1930 photo shows the lynching of Thomas Shipp and Abram Smith in Marion, Indiana. The two men were accused of raping a white woman; after they were killed they were found to be innocent. Even today, there have been recent cases of lynching based on racial prejudice. 





This photograph by Marc Riboud, shows the young pacifist Jane Rose Kasmir placing a flower on the bayonets of guards at the Pentagon in protest against the Vietnam War. This photograph became the symbol of the flower power movement. 





That tackle, that save: Bobby Moore (left) swaps shirts with Pele after the epic 1970 World Cup encounter between England and Brazil in Guadalajara, Mexico. This image represents what should have been the end of racism in football, sports and life. 





In March 1993, photographer Kevin Carter made a trip to southern Sudan, where he took the iconic photo of a vulture preying upon an emaciated Sudanese toddler near the village of Ayod. Carter said he waited about 20 minutes, hoping that the vulture would spread its wings. It didn’t. After leaving the girl, he was struck with guilt and committed suicide three months later. 





This 9-year-old Iraqi boy was severely injured by an explosion during the Iraq War. The boy was brought to a hospital in Oakland, Calif, where he had to undergo dozens of life-and-death surgeries. His courage and unwillingness to die gave him the nickname: Saleh Khalaf, “Lion Heart”.


----------



## Sugarcane

*Yehudit and Lea*
Dr. Mengele conducted his experiments in Auschwitz-Birkenau. Identical twins were separated from the rest of the prisoners. Twins had the best living conditions until they were loaded into the truck that was taking them to the experiments. Twins were measured and examined every day to see any difference. Experiments done on twins were cruel and disgusting.


----------



## Sugarcane

The very first McDonald's restaurant, opened by brothers Richard and Maurice McDonald in California

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

JAS 39F test aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

*Pantsir*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Audio



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

Men never change

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Kaan said:


>




There was nothing special in this Video, but thx for sharing it, only interesting thing, was that Finns have soviet-era weapons in service !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakan

Ulla said:


> There was nothing special in this Video, but thx for sharing it, only interesting thing, was that Finns have soviet-era weapons in service !


Except special effects.


----------



## vostok

Russian grandpa trolling Baltic nationalists playing Russian war songs


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Audio



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Audio



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Audio

*^^* Epic pic





*^^ *Brazilian riot squad for the upcoming football WC. They look like they're going to war....


























*^^* Accident waiting to happen imho.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Audio



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Audio



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gau8av

Audio said:


>


real life or from a game/sim ?


----------



## vostok

Why America need a War in Europe
HD with Eng subtitles


----------



## vostok




----------



## vostok




----------



## Audio

A rare treat, 2A4 in desert camo, belonging to Chile! Looks like Afrika Korps panzer from 1942 to be honest. 






Awesomest MB G-Wagen ever! Swiss reconnaisance livery! 1x M2, 2x MG42, gotta love that seat in the back lol!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Solomon2

The Innocence of Islamic Jihad - Full Movie: link


----------



## Hindustani78

A special forces weapons sergeant with 5th Special Forces Group (Airborne), fires a BGM-71 Tube-launched, Optically-tracked, Wire-guided, or TOW, missile, during a partnered training exercise with soldiers from 1st Battalion, 327th Infantry Regiment, 1st Brigade Combat Team "Bastogne," 101st Airborne Division (Air Assault) on Dec. 9. Maj. Kamil Sztalkoper/Army


----------



## Hindustani78

*Fighter jet breaking the sound barrier

Super Hornet fighter created the shock waves at around 760mph (1,225km/h). 














*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

Watch Spanish Special Forces drive a boat into a Chinook helicopter in the middle of a lake

Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/spanish-special-forces-boarding-chinook-on-a-lake-2015-2#ixzz3QoUptLV1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

U.S. Air Force, Japan Air Self-Defense Force and Royal Australian Air Force aircraft fly in formation during a photo exercise at Cope North 15 on Tuesday off the coast of Guam. Tech. Sgt. Jason Robertson/Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Chinese amphibian armoured vehicles take part in China-Russia joint military exercise in eastern China's Shandong peninsula. CHINA OUT

Credit: Reuters/China Newsphoto


----------



## Hindustani78

The 'Frecce Tricolori' Italian Air Force acrobatic squad fly over Rome, to mark the 154th anniversary of the Italian Unification in 1861.


----------



## Hindustani78

Pfc. John Booker removes the "Remove Before Flight" flags from a Shadow Drone on Monday during the 1st Battalion, 501st Aviation Regiment, reflagging ceremony at Fort Bliss, Texas. The unit was reflagged as the 3rd Squadron, 6th Heavy Cavalry Regiment, with an increased focus on reconnaissance. They are the first of many Army aviation brigades which will reflag and add drones to their arsenal. Mark Lambie/The El Paso Times via AP


----------



## Hindustani78

The People's Liberation Army's Air Force Air Demonstration Team, China's best-known aerobatic team, performs at Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace Exhibition in Langkawi, Malaysia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

A US military plane approaches to land on the flight deck of the USS Carl Vinson aircraft carrier in the Persian Gulf.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

LANGKAWI, Malaysia (March 21, 2015) Crowds gather around aircraft at the the Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace Exhibition (LIMA) 2015. U.S. Military forces are participating in LIMA as part of ongoing engagements with Malaysia and other maritime nations in the Indo-Asia-Pacific region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Tyler R. Fraser/Released)




LANGKAWI, Malaysia (March 21, 2015) Lt. j.g. Lara Bzik, a pilot from Patrol Squadron (VP) 45, talks with spectators of Langkawi International Maritime and Aerospace Exhibition (LIMA) 2015. U.S. Military forces are participating in LIMA as part of ongoing engagements with Malaysia and other maritime nations in the Indo-Asia-Pacific region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Tyler R. Fraser/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Navy and Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force ships are underway in formation during Multi-Sail 2015. Multi-Sail is an annual Destroyer Squadron 15 exercise designed to assess combat systems, improve teamwork and increase war-fighting capabilities in the 7th Fleet area of responsibility. The Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force is participating in Multi-Sail for the first time. MC2 Daniel M. Young/Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

UAE armed forced Video. Beautiful to say the least. Could have been better in HD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*US Army's OH-58D Kiowa Warrior helicopters*
25 Mar, 2015
US Army's OH-58D Kiowa Warrior helicopters participate in a combined arms live-fire drill at the Rodriquez Multi-Purpose Range Complex in Pocheon, north of Seoul, on March 25, 2015. 

The drill is part of the annual joint exercise Foal Eagle to enhance the combat readiness of the US and South Korea supporting forces in defense of the Korean Peninsula.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Formerly known as the Wide Area Airborne Surveillance System (WAAS), Gorgon Stare system is a sensor package carried by two pods, one with networking and communications payload, the other with Visible/IR Camera Arrays and Image Processing module. The package is used to identify and track people, vehicles, and objects in areas of +10 square kilometers.

The U.S. Air Force has recently released a photo which shows *an MQ-9 Reaper at Kandahar Airfield (KAF), Afghanistan, marshaled before take off on Mar. 20.*

The unmanned aerial system carries two seemingly identical pods (with EO/IR turrets) of the Gorgon Stare Increment 2, an updated version of the original ISR (Intelligence Surveillance Reconnaissance) system that we first spotted on an imageposted by the Air Force online September 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Twelve Air Force KC-135 Stratotankers, from the 909th Air Refueling Squadron, taxi onto the runway during Exercise Forceful Tiger on Kadena Air Base, Japan, on Wednesday. Staff Sgt. Marcus Morris/Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Polish Military exercises 16 April 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Audio

EF intercepting Su-34-baltic air policing





C-1 Ariete





Fremm





Karl Doormann?





Dutch F-16 intercepting a B-52 in a bomber intercept training





Mali





NATO training





Spanish tankers training

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Audio

Nice photo, even if it is a prison 





Northern Niger 





Afghanistan





Afghanistan, but different

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

Japanese Ground Self-Defense Force soldiers fire a 203mm self-propelled howitzer during an annual training session near Mount Fuji at Higashifuji training field in Gotemba, west of Tokyo, August 20, 2013.
Reuters/Yuya Shino

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

A South Korean army K-1 tank shoots smoke screens to demonstrate during a media tour of the front line between South Korea and North Korea border at a fire training field in Cheorwon, South Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

tunisia army
14 mechanized infantry regiment trained in Aldbadeb field near the mountain of wergha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## White Tiger

Turkish Naval excercise Seawolf 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

Russian sub carrier:





Tank on Shikotan Island:





Ukrainian submarine:










Korean Navy:










Russian bomb shelter:





Submarine emergency module:





@Nihonjin1051 @Armstrong @SvenSvensonov you guys like pictures?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Transhumanist said:


> Russian sub carrier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank on Shikotan Island:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainian submarine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Korean Navy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian bomb shelter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Submarine emergency module:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Nihonjin1051 @Armstrong @SvenSvensonov you guys like pictures?



Ma'am, those are some nice pictures but whats with that frozen ship !


----------



## Transhumanist

Armstrong said:


> Ma'am, those are some nice pictures but whats with that frozen ship !



It's a Korean Navy ship visiting Russia, it get kind of cold up here in the North.

Russian drills (If you're wondering why this isn't in the Russian Defense section, it's because I couldn't find a general pictures thread, only ones that were service specific).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Transhumanist said:


> It's a Korean Navy ship visiting Russia, it get kind of cold up here in the North.
> 
> Russian drills (If you're wondering why this isn't in the Russian Defense section, it's because I wouldn't find a general pictures thread, only ones that were service specific).



For some reason I can't see any of the pictures in your post as they are but when I click the 'reply' button I can see them all clearly !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

Armstrong said:


> For some reason I can't see any of the pictures in your post as they are but when I click the 'reply' button I can see them all clearly !



Weird, I'll look into it.

But in the mean time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Transhumanist said:


> Weird, I'll look into it.
> 
> But in the mean time.



Now I can see them !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Transhumanist

Armstrong said:


> Now I can see them !



That's good.

IL-76






Bored (but bad ***) Russians on the Kremlin





Crimean Naval Base





Tank



\

Building an Su-30





Unfinished submarine





Nuclear research facility

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Transhumanist said:


> Russian sub carrier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank on Shikotan Island:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainian submarine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Korean Navy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian bomb shelter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Submarine emergency module:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Nihonjin1051 @Armstrong @SvenSvensonov you guys like pictures?




Hahaha Koreans and their ship. So cute.


----------



## Aepsilons

Transhumanist said:


> That's good.
> 
> IL-76
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bored (but bad ***) Russians on the Kremlin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crimean Naval Base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> Building an Su-30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfinished submarine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuclear research facility




Cool!!


----------



## Hindustani78

Video shows a KC-10 tanker refueling another KC-10 against a full moon - Business Insider
The video in this post was probably taken somewhere over Afghanistan.

It shows U.S. Air Force KC-10 “buddy” refueling against a full moon.

The IR-vision scene, with the moon appearing closer due to the magnifying effect of the zoom, was filmed with a Damocles multi-function targeting pod, by a French aircraft, possibly a Dassault Rafale, a Mirage 2000 or a French Navy Super Etendard that are equipped with the pod used for laser designation and day/night smart weapons guidance.


----------



## third eye

World War I: Brigadier General Douglas MacArthur, already displaying his knack for public relations snapshots, poses with a riding whip seating on an imperial armchair at a French chateau in 1918.

Note that the fact MacArthur could not touch the floor with his feet because of the size of the throne did not stop him from having the photo taken because he apparently appreciated the undisputed "imperial" moment as part of his pictorial record.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

ATLANTIC OCEAN (June 5, 2015) The guided-missile destroyer USS Ramage (DDG 61) fires a Standard Missile 2. (U.S. Navy photo by Ensign Tyler Westover/Released)


----------



## MastanKhan

See The MiG-29 Get Right Up Behind A Plane’s Open Door


----------



## Jammer

F16 blasting a drone from the sky:

See F-16 fighter blast flying drone from sky - CNN Video


----------



## vostok



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Training of paratroopers before "Army-2015"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Taiwan's military fire artillery from M110A2 self-propelled Howitzers during the annual Han Kuang exercises in Hsinchu, north eastern Taiwan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

People watch as missiles are launched from an Indonesia military ship for a rehearsal for the upcoming parade held to commemorate the 70th anniversary of the Indonesia Armed Forces in Cilegon, Banten province, Indonesia.


----------



## LeslieEngel

Nice.. Thanks for the share.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## truthseeker2010

Audio said:


> Afghanistan, but different



a couple serving in combat?


----------



## Audio

truthseeker2010 said:


> a couple serving in combat?



Um no, as far as i rememeber, she's an officer and he's probably bodyguard.


----------



## vostok

Army (Militia) of Kokand Khanate shortly before joining the Russian Empire.
On the photo - the Khan's palace.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vostok

Horseman-Karakalpak from Khiva

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Not military car, but quite interesting one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Russian historical movie "Viking" (2016) trailer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier-X

Pakistani actor/director Bilal Lashari with FN SCAR rifle in a scene of Pakistani movie 'Jawani Phir Nahi Ani' released in 2015


----------



## Hindustani78

Kuwait , camp Buehring

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

WATERS SURROUNDING THE KOREAN PENINSULA (Oct. 14, 2016) The Navy's only forward-deployed aircraft carrier, USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76), steams in formation with ships from Carrier Strike Group Five (CSG 5) and the Republic of Korea Navy (ROKN) during Exercise Invincible Spirit. Invincible Spirit is a bilateral exercise conducted with the ROKN in the waters near the Korean Peninsula, consisting of routine operations in support of maritime counter-special operating forces and integrated maritime operations. Ronald Reagan is on patrol with CSG 5 supporting security and stability in the Indo-Asia-Pacific region. (U.S. Navy photo by Petty Officer 3rd Class Nathan Burke/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

A man pours fuel on a pile of 5,250 illegal weapons before they were burned by Kenyan police in Ngong, near Nairobi, in Kenya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*this graphic shows the relative sizes of aircraft carriers from around the world.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

A long-range S-200 missile is fired in a military drill in the port city of Bushehr, on the northern coast of Persian Gulf, Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fabricio Tavares

Great pictures!


----------



## Security Counsil

toll


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## xediencuvietcuong

Videos của bạn rất tuyệt vời. bạn có thể tham khảo thêm xe đạp điện cũ - xe máy điện cũ giá rẻ


----------



## PanzerKiel

The Serbian Armed Forces put on a military showcase that was dramatic in its own way, during the country’s Joint Action 2020 maneuvers. The tactical exercise that took place on October 10, 2020, included a mixture of new and Cold War-era equipment, originating from China, Russia, and Western Europe. While not among the latest weaponry fielded by Serbia, the combination of the French-designed Gazelle attack helicopter and the Soviet-era 9M14M Malyutka missile made for an impressive show of force, as a quartet of the helicopters hovered in formation before unleashing their anti-tank guided missiles in unison

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt. Karnage

Visit of INS Mysore


----------



## dinovandoorn

Fête Nationale / Bastille Day compilation of the French Air Force launching their fighters from Evreux to participate in the military defilé over Paris.
At the end also the French Army choppers are filmed at Les invalides


----------



## dinovandoorn

Large Military exercise in Turkey and Pakistan (PAF) is joining as well with their F-16 fighting Falcon


----------



## dinovandoorn




----------



## dinovandoorn

A-4N Skyhawk still on active duty for TopAces


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## dinovandoorn




----------



## dinovandoorn




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## fatman17




----------



## dinovandoorn




----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## dinovandoorn

46 years old C-130H still operational with the Moroccan air force


----------



## dinovandoorn




----------



## dinovandoorn




----------



## RescueRanger

One for aviation fans on PDF.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593498385796825089


----------



## Valar.




----------



## dinovandoorn




----------



## dinovandoorn




----------



## dinovandoorn




----------



## dinovandoorn




----------



## dinovandoorn




----------



## dinovandoorn




----------



## dinovandoorn




----------



## dinovandoorn




----------



## dinovandoorn




----------



## dinovandoorn




----------



## dinovandoorn




----------



## dinovandoorn




----------



## dinovandoorn

Some of our favorite video captures of last year all together in one 15 minute movie !


----------



## dinovandoorn

Operation Christmas Drop is the longest running Department of Defense humanitarian mission that delivers critical aid to island communities throughout the western Pacific while also providing an opportunity for aircrew to hone important skills needed for future operations. Video enhancement: gmap.nl Video credit: Frank Rohrig #shortvideo #spotting #aircraft #plane #military #militaryaviation #gmapdotnl #xmas #christmas #christmas2022 #xmas #christmas2022 #christmas


----------



## dinovandoorn




----------



## dinovandoorn




----------

